# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Intermittierende vs. kontinuierliche Hormonentzugstherapie

## LowRoad

*IAD vs. CAD in men with hormone-sensitive, metastatic prostate cancer*[1]

*Intermittierende vs. kontinuierliche Hormonentzugstherapie bei hormon-sensitivem, metastasiertem Prostatakrebs
*
Die von Maha Hussein auf dem ASCO Meeting vorgetragenen Studie (S9346/INT-0162 trial) hat bei der Öffentlichkeit viel Aufsehen gesorgt, werden doch ein paar ganz erstaunliche Sachverhalte mit entspr. Evidenz aufgezeigt. Hormonsensive metastasierte PCA Patienten mit akzeptablem Gesundheitsstatus und einem PSA Wert >5ng/ml wurden für 7 Monate mit einer ADT2 (Goserelin + Bicalutamide) behandelt. Patienten, die nach 6 und 7 Monaten einen PSA Wert von <=4ng/ml wurden randomisiert in einen kontinuierlichen ADT Arm, bzw. einen intermittierenden ADT Arm. Das mittlere Gesamtüberleben lag bei:

*5.8* years from randomization for the 759 patients randomized to CADT (dauerhafte ADT)
*5.1* years from randomization for the 770 patients randomized to IADT (intermittierende ADT)

Ein erkennbarer Einfluss auf das Überleben hatte die Ausbreitung der Erkrankung.

For the men with extensive disease, suggesting that IAD is not inferior to CAD 
For the men with minimal disease, indicating that IAD is actually inferior to CAD

Besonders dieses letzte Statement verblüfft etwas, da zumindest ich bisher angenommen hatte, dass gerade bei fortgeschrittener Erkrankung einen dauerhafte ADT evt. Vorteile, wohingegen bei geringem Erkrankungsstatus eine IADT gleichwertig sei. Aber so sind die Fakten!


*Ist diese knapp 20 Jahre alte Studie noch zeitgemäß? Wo liegen meine Bedenken:*

*1.* die Hormonblockade wurde nur 7 Monate durchgeführt, obwohl wir wissen, dass erst ab ca. 12 Monaten ein wirklicher Zelltod einsetzt: "...CONCLUSIONS: Continuous ADT for =10 months after PSA reached < 0.2 ng/ml induced serious prostate cancer cell damage in most patients (> 80%) and may be sufficient to treat localized prostate cancer." [3]

*2.* Testosteronunterdrückung, bzw. DHT wurde nicht gemessen, um ggf. Versagen der Testosteronunterdrückung auszuschliessen, obwohl wir wissen, dass gerade ein niedriger
Testosteronspiegel prognostisch wichtig ist: "In the current report the lowest testosterone castration level with clinical relevance in medically castrated patients..."[4]

*3.* In einem 2006 veröffentlichtem Paper kommt Maha Hussain zu der Erkenntnis, dass ein PSA NADIR von zumindest 4ng/ml prognostisch bedeutsam, aber ein PSA-NADIR von <=0,2ng/ml "had less than one fifth the ROD [risk of death] as patients with a PSA of more than 4 ng/mL..."[5] Die Frage die sich daraus stellt ist, ob Pts., die diesen PSA-NADIR nicht erreichen, nicht evt. von einer aggressiveren Therapie profitieren könnten? Die kombinierte Hormontherapie wurde mit Goserelin (Zoladex®) und Bicalutamide (Casodex®) durchgeführt was eigentlich erfreulich ist, jedoch wurde zu jener Zeit eine Bicalutamide Dosis von 50mg als ausreichend angesehen, heute geht man evt. auch darüber hinaus wenn der PSA NDIR sich nicht entspr. einstellt.

*4.* Nur 50.5% aller Patienten erreichte einen PSA NADIR von <=4ng/ml nach 6 und 7 Monaten, was extrem gering erscheint und den zumeist wohl weit fortgeschrittenen Zustand dieser Pts. charakterisiert.

*5.* Es ist nicht definiert, bei welchem PSA Wert in der Off Phase ein ADT Wiedereinstieg durchgeführt wurde. In einer indirekten Veröffentlichung wird von 20ng/ml berichtet.[10] Früher Wiedereinstieg könnte Vorteile haben.

*6.* Hering berichtete, dass selbst bei metastasierten Pts. Gleichwertigkeit zwischen IADT und CADT besteht: "Conclusion: In the period studied, IHT was as effective as continuous hormonal treatment but afforded a better quality of life..."[8]

*7.* Miller & Steiner berichteten 2007 über eine "Randomised prospective study" IADT vs CADT mit Wiedereinstieg bei PSA >=10ng/ml. Es gibt wieder einen geringen Gesamtüberlebensvorteil für die CADT: 53,8 Monate vs. 51,4Monate. Der Unterschied ist aber deutlich kleiner als bei Husseins 9346 Studie! Ob das an der früheren Wiederaufnahme der ADT liegt (10ng/ml vs. 20ng/ml)?

*8.* Langenhuijsen hat für eine Niederländische Phase-III Studie folgendes geschrieben: "Conclusions: This study shows a longer time to clinical progression or PSA escape in the CAS arm compared to IAS. No difference in QOL was observed. The overall survival was similar for both groups."[7]

*9.* Eine, aus heutiger Sicht realitätsnähere Studie wurde 2011 von Cuthbert & Warde[6] vorgestellt. Hier wurde mit einer IADT bzw. CADT nach Versagen aggressiver Primär-Therapien mit kurativer Intention begonnen. Das mittlere Gesamtüberleben war mit 8.8 bzw 9.1 Jahre (IADT vs. CADT) in etwas gleich.

*Fazit:
*Bei metastasiertem nicht mehr kurativ anzugehendem PCA, wird bei Anwendung einer Hormontherapie (ADT2) die dauerhafte Verabreichung wahrscheinlich leichte Überlebensvorteile bieten. Wird mit ADT nach Versagen kurativer Therapien begonnen, kann eine IADT gleichwertig sein. Dabei könnte es von Vorteil sein, den Therapieverlauf an biologischen Endpunkten auszurichten und die ON-OFF Phasen entsprechend einzustellen. 

Weiterhin ist nicht abschliessend geklärt, ob modernere Medikamente wie Abiraterone, Enzalutamid oder div. Formen der Immuntherapie im androgen-sensitivem Setting vorteilhaft wären, speziell bei Immunthearpien erscheint dies gut vorstellbar.

-------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* IAD vs. CAD in men with hormone-sensitive, metastatic prostate cancer
*[3]:* Fujimoto, Duration of androgen deprivation therapy with maximum androgen blockade for localized prostate cancer.
*[4]:* Morote, Redefining clinically significant castration levels in patients with prostate cancer receiving continuous androgen deprivation therapy
*[5]:* Maha Hussain, Absolute Prostate-Specific Antigen Value After Androgen Deprivation Is a Strong Independent Predictor of Survival in New Metastatic Prostate Cancer
*[6]:* Cuthbert&Warde: A phase III randomized trial of intermittent versus continuous androgen suppression for patients with PSA progression after radical therapy
*[7]:* Langenhuijsen,  INTERMITTENT ANDROGEN SUPPRESSION IN PATIENTS WITH ADVANCED PROSTATE CANCER: AN UPDATE OF THE TULP SURVIVAL DATA
*[8]:* HERING, METASTATIC ADENOCARCINOMA OF THE PROSTATE: COMPARISON BETWEEN CONTINUOUS AND INTERMITTENT HORMONAL TREATMENT
*[9]:* Miller & Steiner: Randomised prospective study of intermittent versus continuous androgen suppression in advanced prostate cancer. J Clin Oncol. 2007
*[10]:* Ulf Tunn, Can Intermittent Hormone Therapy Fulfil its Promise?

----------


## M Schostak

> Ein erkennbarer Einfluss auf das Überleben hatte die Ausbreitung der Erkrankung.
> 
> For the men with extensive disease, suggesting that IAD is not inferior to CAD 
> For the men with minimal disease, indicating that IAD is actually inferior to CAD
> 
> Besonders dieses letzte Statement verblüfft etwas, da zumindest ich bisher angenommen hatte, dass gerade bei fortgeschrittener Erkrankung einen dauerhafte ADT evt. Vorteile, wohingegen bei geringem Erkrankungsstatus eine IADT gleichwertig sei. Aber so sind die Fakten!


Danke für die ausührliche Darstellung. Für mich war das einer der wichtigtsten Kongressbeiträge der letzten 5 Jahre.
In der Post-Plenary-Diskussionsrunde haben einige sehr namenhafte Urologen Ihre Bedenken zur Kenntnis gegeben. Ich war an der Miller-Studie (AUO 17/95) beteiligt und habe bis vorgestern geglaubt, dass kein Unterschied zwischen Kontinuierlich und Intermittend besteht. Viele Kommentare gingen in die gleiche Richtung: Abwägung besseres Überleben gegen bessere Lebensqualität schwierig.

Maha Hussain hat die Studie als "Intergalaktisch" bezeichnet. bezüglich Dauer, Zahl der Patienten (3040 !)und beteiligten Klinken in einem transatlantischen Kontext ist das wohl berechtigt.

Die Unterschiedung zwischen Extensive und Minimal Disease wurde kritisiert. Als Extensiv wurden Rippenmetastasen und Kalottenmetastasen gewertet, wohingegen Wirbelmetastasen als Minimal gerechnet wurden.
In meinem klinischen Alltag sehe ich häufiger Traumata oder andere Befunde in den Rippen oder der Kalotte, die falsch positive Scans machen und durch MRT o.ä. relativiert werden. Wirbelkörpermetastasen sind einerseits häufiger, andererseits gelegentlich wesentlich gefährlicher als Rippenbefunde (Spinale Kompression). Andere Autoren (z.B. Heidenreich) nehmen eher die Anzahl der Knochenmetastasen als Grad der Schwere (z.B. < 5 Metastasen, 5-10 und über 10).
Ich finde deshalb Hussains Fazit diesbezüglich nicht nachvollziehbar und irreführend.

Gewundert hat mich auch das Einschlußkriterium PSA > 5 ng/ml vor Beginn der Initiierungsphase und Abfall unter AD auf < 4 ng/ml. Ich würde a priori einen knochenmetastasierten Tumor mit einem PSA von z.B. 6 ng/ml als nicht besonders geeignet für eine intermittierende Therapie ansehen. Falls das PSA dann nicht in den Nullbereich, sondern nur bis knapp unter 4 ng/ml fällt, verstärkt sich dieser Vorbehalt.  Andere Studien hatten da andere Kriterien wie z.B, einen PSA-Abfall von mindestens 90% in der Induktionsphase.

Trotzdem ist das Gesamtergebnis sicher richtig und wird meine Praxis beeinflussen.

Wir sollten auf die Vollpublikation warten. das wird ja sicher nicht sehr lange dauern.

Die absulute PSA-Höhe als Wiedereistiegskriterium ist heute sicher überholt. Wer würde den bei eine extrem kurzen Verdopplungszeit (z.B. 3 Monate) bis 20 ng/ml warten? Enscheidungskriterien wie PSADT oder gar Biomarker waren damals natürlich nicht vorgesehen.

Beste Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wir sollten auf die Vollpublikation warten. das wird ja sicher nicht sehr lange dauern.
> 
> Die absulute PSA-Höhe als Wiedereistiegskriterium ist heute sicher überholt. Wer würde den bei eine extrem kurzen Verdopplungszeit (z.B. 3 Monate) bis 20 ng/ml warten? Enscheidungskriterien wie PSADT oder gar Biomarker waren damals natürlich nicht vorgesehen.


Tja, da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor und bin so klug als wie zuvor.
Nun berücksichtige ich eine PSADT oder -VZ von ca. 2 Monaten, zuletzt:

Datum ........... PSA ..... VZ1 .... PSA-Velocity
15. Mai '12 ..... *2.15* ..... 55 ..... 5.07

Die Patienten-Leitlinie sagt, eine AHT sei bei Auftreten von Beschwerden angesagt.
Ich möchte, falls ich zuvor keine andere Therapie erhalte, durchhalten bis etwa 10 ng/ml,
bei der gegenwärtigen VZ also Spätsommer. Aber ohne dass ich dafür irgendwelche 
Anhaltspunkte habe, ob das medizinisch sinnvoll sei, scheint das mehr wie Pokern zu sein.
Ich habe zurzeit eine sehr hohe Lebensqualität und möchte das zumindest den
Sommer hindurch geniessen. 
Frischverliebt in eine AHT, die einem die Lust zerstört?
Welch trübe Aussicht!
Trübe ist natürlich auch die Vorstellung, den richtigen Wiedereinstiegspunkt
zu verpassen ...
Mein Urologe hat mich bei der Mitteilung des PSA intensiv darauf hingewiesen, dass
man gelegentlich 'etwas' machen sollte. Wann ist gelegentlich? Er denkt wohl an
etwa 4 ng/ml, und das wäre im Juli.

Sie, sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Schostak, sagen nun, 20 ng/ml wären zu hoch.
Ist nun 4.5 oder 9 oder 18 ng/ml gut für einen Wiedereinstieg bei einer "extrem kurzen 
Versoppelungszeit" von 2 Monaten? 
Oder kann das mit "Biomarkern" ermittelt werden, wenn ja mit welchen bitte?


Verunsichert
grüsst
Hvielemi


PS: Anfang Juli mach ich ein PSMA-PET, dann weiss ich mehr, vor allem, woher 
dieser rasche PSA-Anstieg kommt, und in welche Gruppe ich 'passen' würde.
Bis dann werde ich keinesfalls wiedereinsteigen in die AHT.

----------


## gunterman

> Tja, da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor und bin so klug als wie zuvor.
> 
> Sie, sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Schostak, sagen nun, 20 ng/ml wären zu hoch.
> Ist nun 4.5 oder 9 oder 18 ng/ml gut für einen Wiedereinstieg bei einer "extrem kurzen 
> Versoppelungszeit" von 2 Monaten?


Das ist es, was auch in den USA im Anschluß an die Vorstellung der Dr. Maha Hussain Studie IADT versus CADT beklagt wurde:

*We are regrettably none the wiser about the appropriate timing of initiation of hormonal therapy than we have  been for most of the past 20 years*. Should it be started immediately after the patients PSA starts to rise in indication of recurrent disease? Should we wait until there are either clear signs and symptoms of metastasis? Should we set standard PSA levels at which to start hormonal therapy (e.g., at 20 or 50 ng/ml) unless signs and symptoms of disease demonstrate the need to start hormonal therapy at lower PSA levels in individual patients? We really dont have a clue.
Bedauerlicherweise sind wir durch die Studie nicht schlauer geworden was das geeignete Timing für die Einleitung einer Hormontherapie anbetrifft, als wir es die letzten 20 Jahre waren. Soll die Hormontherapie sofort begonnen werden nachdem nachdem das PSA zu steigen beginnt und damit ein Rezidiv signalisiert? Sollen wir warten, bis sich klare Zeichen und Symptome von Metastasen zeigen? Sollen wir Standard-PSA-Levels (z.B. 20 oder 50 ng/ml) setzen, bei denen wir mit der Hormontherapie beginnen, auch wenn sich noch keine Symptome bei den Patienten zeigen? Wir haben wirklich keine Ahnung.

Trotz der Forderung, die PSADT und PSA Velocity in die Entscheidung einzubeziehen, setzen auch aktuell veröffentlichte Studienergebnisse am absoluten PSA-Level an. So z.B.:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22658512
*Early salvage HT based on PSA ≤10 ng/mL and absent distant metastases improved survival in patients with prostate cancer after failure of initial treatment with neoadjuvant HT plus RT*.
Frühe Salvage Hormontherapie, basiert auf einem Einstieg bei PSA < 10ng/ml und noch nicht vorhandenen Fernmetastasen, verbessert das Überleben von Patienten mit Prostatakrebs bei Versagen der Primärtherapie in Form von neoadjuvanter HT plus RT.



Noch einige Stellungnahmen aus den USA und Anmerkungen zur Dr. Maha Hussain Studie IADT versus CADT:

This trial has now, for the first time ever, established that the median survival of men with metastatic prostate cancer who have a good initial response to hormonal therapy is of the order of 5.8 to 6.5 years. This fact has got lost in the controversy over the other trial results, but it is a key piece of new information that is very important indeed. 
Diese Studie hat zum aller ersten Mal aufgezeigt, dass die Median-Überlebenszeit für Männer mit metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom, die eine gute Ansprechrate auf die Initial-Hormontherapie zeigen, sich zwischen 5,8 und 6,5 Jahre bewegt. Diese Tatsche ist in der Kontroverse um die übrigen Studienergebnisse außer Acht gelassen worden obwohl sie sehr bedeutsam ist.

Besonders umstritten an der Studie ist das Ergebnis für fortgeschritten metastasiertes PCa:
First, the results seem to be counter-intuitive, particularly the subgroup analysis which showed that men with more extensive metastatic disease did better on IAD than men with minimal metastatic disease. These observations led many in the audience to question whether there was something about the way that the trial was conducted that could have led to a result that is actually inaccurate.
Die Ergebnisse der Hussain Studie sprechen gegen die Intuition, insbesondere was die Subgruppen-Analyse der Männer anbetrifft, die eine ausgedehnte Metastasierung aufweisen, da sie sich, im Gegensatz zu der Gruppe der Männer mit geringer Metastasierung bei IADT, im Hinblick auf die Überlebenszeit, besser stellen sollen als bei CADT. Diese Beobachtung bewegte viele Teilnehmer des Vortrags nachzufragen, ob da nicht ein Studiendesign- oder Auswertungsfehler vorliegt, der zu diesem unstimmigen Ergebnis geführt haben mag.

Nach meiner Ansicht handelt es sich bei dem Ergebnis für "extensive desease" um ein statistisches Artefakt, zurückzuführen auf die kaum unterschiedliche Überlebensdauer der Männer mit ausgedehnter Metastasierung in den beiden Untersuchungsarmen IADT oder CADT.

Bei der Überlebenszeit ist zu berücksichtigen, dass es sich um einen Medianwert handelt.* Ungefähr ein Viertel aller Männer in beiden Untersuchungsarmen lebten länger als 10 Jahre:
*Men on continuous therapy had a median overall survival time of 5.8 years from the time of randomization, with 29 percent of these men surviving at least 10 years. Those on intermittent therapy had a median overall survival time of 5.1 years, with 23 percent surviving at least 10 years from the time they were randomly assigned to a treatment arm.

Hier nochmal zur Metastasierung der Studienteilnehmergruppe und zu der von Prof. Schostak angesprochenen umstrittenen Einteilung in geringe und ausgedehnte Metastasierung:
Men in the study had metastatic stage IV prostate cancer and a minimum pretreatment PSA level of 5 ng/mL. Any number of bone metastases was allowed, as were metastases to the liver, brain, or lung. However, the men had to have a SWOG performance status score of 0 to 2.
The researchers found, in additional analyses, that men with "minimal disease" (disease that had not spread beyond the lymph nodes or the bones of the spine or pelvis) did significantly better on continuous therapy, while men with "extensive disease" (disease that had spread beyond the spine, pelvis, and lymph nodes or to the lungs or liver) seemed to do about as well using either treatment approach.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Gunterman,

hab Dank für Deine ergänzenden Einblendungen mit jeweils angehängter Übersetzung. Ich erinnere mich noch immer sehr intensiv daran, dass schon Bob Leibowitz, als die DHB nach Bob hier ihre High-lights feierte, aufzeigte, wie gering die Überlebenszeiten bei fortlaufender HB versus intermittierender sei, was übrigens schon damals in USA ein eher umstrittenes Thema war. Mir sind letztlich diese Vergleichsstudien wurscht, weil ich ohnehin nie wieder eine Testosteronreduzierung anstreben werde, und die Antiandrogen-Variante evtl. unterstützt von Avodart die erste Wahl bleibt, und dann natürlich intermittierend.

*"Die Zeit ist eine Vase. Es kommt darauf an, ob man Disteln oder Rosen hineinstellt"
*

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das ist es, was auch in den USA im Anschluß an die Vorstellung der Dr. Maha Hussain Studie IADT versus CADT beklagt wurde:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				We really dont have a clue.


Oh, das ist ja eine beruhigende Nachricht.

Ich werde die Sache nach Vorliegen der Bilder, wenn ich also vielleicht weiss, wo dieser Krebs sein Unwesen treibt in mir, intensiv mit den involvierten Ärzten diskutieren und wohl auch diese Runde um Hilfe bitten. Eine vorgefasste Meinung zum Thema steht mir nun bestimmt stimmt nicht mehr   im Wege  :Stirnrunzeln: 

_I am still confused, but on a higher level.
_Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hvielemi:-

Ich kann Dich in Deinem Interesse nur warnen, Dich in den Bannkreis dieses bei Privatärzten beliebten Themas hineinziehen zu lassen, denn Du verlierst dadurch Zeit und Gedankenkraft, Dich mit wesentlichen, leider teils noch ungenügend erforschten Aspekten unserer Krankheit zu befassen. Ich war persönlich anwesend, als Professor Miller von der Charité Berlin sowohl in einem Vortrag vor der Selbsthilfegruppe Berlin als auch bei einem Patiententag in der Kongresshalle aufgrund von Untersuchungen mitteilte, dass die Überlebenszeiten bei intermittierender Hormontherapie nicht besser seien als bei kontinuierlicher Hormontherapie und der Unterschied nur in vorübergehender Erholung von den Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie zu sehen sei. Das wird auch von einem so guten Beobachter von Krankheitsverläufen wie Patrick Walsh bestätigt, der schreibt, dass, wie immer man die Hormontherapie auch ausrichtet, das Endergebnis das Gleiche sei. Es ist nun einmal leider so, dass die Lebenserwartung von uns Betroffenen nicht von der Portionierung des Hormonentzugs abhängt sondern von der Anteilsmenge und der Malignität der auf Hormonentzug nicht reagierenden Krebszellen. 
In diesem Kontexrt würde es mehr Sinn machen zu untersuchen, ob das Belassen von einem Anteil hormonsensibler Krebszellen das Gesamtüberleben nicht sogar erhöhen würde, weil nach den Untersuchungen der Zytopathologen die Krebszellen im gemischten Verbund zueinander eine wachstumshemmende Tendenz zeigen. Ich zitiere aus dem Schreiben Prof. Böckings an einen SHG-Leiter: "... ist es wichtig zu wissen, dass es zwischen diesen unterschiedlich bösartigen Zellen in einem Karzinom ein gewisses Gleichgewicht gibt. Eliminiert man therapeutisch die relativ harmlosen Grad-1 Tumorzellen, so schafft man Platz für die bösartigeren Grad-4 Tumorzellen."
Mit diesen Fragen sich (endlich!) auseinanderzusetzen hielte ich in Deinem und meinem Interesse für sinnvoller als immer wieder mit der hinreichend erforschten Frage "IADT versus CADT" ein medizinwissenschaftliches Hochamt zu zelebrieren.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Hvielemi:-
> 
> Ich kann Dich in Deinem Interesse nur warnen ... 
> ... der Unterschied nur in vorübergehender Erholung von den Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie zu sehen sei.


Danke, ich brauche Deine Warnung nicht.
Ich lebe gegenwärtig "nur" in der "vorübergehender Erholung von den Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie".





> "... ist es wichtig zu wissen, dass es zwischen diesen unterschiedlich bösartigen Zellen in einem Karzinom ein gewisses Gleichgewicht gibt. Eliminiert man therapeutisch die relativ harmlosen Grad-1 Tumorzellen, so schafft man Platz für die bösartigeren Grad-4 Tumorzellen."


Das ist Mist. 
"Bösartigere" Zellen werden auch im Verbund mit "harmloseren" Zellen schneller wachsen. 
Sonst wären sie ja nicht "bösartiger". Somit werden sie im Tumor jedenfalls die Oberhand gewinnen.
Durch Verzicht auf AHT ist noch keiner geheilt worden.
Siehe dazu die Überlagerung einer jahrelangen Verdoppelungszeit durch eine von lediglich acht Wochen in meinem PSA-Verlauf vor der RPE.
Jetzt, 21 Monate später hab ich wieder dieselbe VZ von acht Wochen. Daran hat weder die RPE, noch die Androgensuppression etwas geändert.
Aber innert dieser 21 Monaten wäre ich ohne Therapie wohl gestorben. 
Tot, und Du, lieber Reinardo könntest mir Dein Mantra nicht vorbeten und mir nicht vorgaukeln, es gebe (stets unbenannte) Lösungen. 
Ohne Heilung durch OP oder Strahl wird sich Jeder früher oder später in den Hormonentzug flüchten. 
Zuallererst Du. 
Warum willst Du mir das ausschwätzen? 
Wo ist die Alternative? - Fischöl?

Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hvierlemi:-

"Mein" Mantra gibt es nicht. Ich zitiere mit eigenen Worten nur die Lehre staatlich anerkannter Onkologen. Nur selten versuche ich, diese für praktische Anwendung zu interpretieren. Da vieles, was hier im Forum geschrieben wird, nicht nur Dich und mich sondern ein breiteres Publikum interessiert, mache ich mir überhaupt die Mühe, auf Deine gehässige Replik zu antworten.

Natürlich rate ich nicht vom Hormonentzug generell ab sondern versuche nur klarzumachen, dass diese Therapie mit mehr Umsicht und Verstand für die Folgen und Interdependenzen angewendet werden sollte. Und dies auch nicht aus eigener Wissensvollkommenheit sondern aufgrund der Lektüre von Texten, die mir plausibel erscheinen.

Nach meiner Meinung hast Du Dich in einem Geflecht von PSA, Verdoppelungszeiten, Velocity und vermeintlichen +/- Effekten auf Deinen Krebs verfangen und glaubst, mit einer besonders raffinierten Vorgehensweise beim Hormonentzug Dir Überlebensvorteile zu verschaffen. Vergiss es! Warum fragst Du nicht einmal den Professor, der Dich vor Jahren operiert hat, warum die versprochene Heilung nicht erfolgt ist? Es schien doch alles so klar und hoffnungsvoll? Und nun läufst Du nach meiner Einschätzung wieder Gefahr, mit Deiner Hormonentzugsstrategie in trügerischen Gewässern zu stranden. 

Ich will Dir aber auch praxisbeogen antworten, was ich mache (ebenfalls Gleason 4+5). Ich schlucke, wenn ich verreise, ein paar Tage vorher Casodex 50, um Beschwerden unterwegs vorzubeugen. Und vor dem nächsten Termin bei der Urologin nehme ich 10 Tage lang Casodex 150, um mit erniedrigtem PSA den nervigen Ermahnungen über eine "notwendige Therapie" zu entgehen. Ich tue also wenig gegen meinen Krebs, aber mit Massnahmen zur Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen, NEMs, gesunder Ernährung und täglicher Bewegung viel für meine Gesundheit. 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LudwigS

> Ich will Dir aber auch praxisbeogen antworten, was ich mache (ebenfalls Gleason 4+5). Ich schlucke, wenn ich verreise, ein paar Tage vorher Casodex 50, um Beschwerden unterwegs vorzubeugen. Und vor dem nächsten Termin bei der Urologin nehme ich 10 Tage lang Casodex 150, um mit erniedrigtem PSA den nervigen Ermahnungen über eine "notwendige Therapie" zu entgehen. Ich tue also wenig gegen meinen Krebs, aber mit Massnahmen zur Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen, NEMs, gesunder Ernährung und täglicher Bewegung viel für meine Gesundheit.


Naja, Reinhard, wenn man die 80 gerissen hat, kann man sicher alles machen, auch dieses.
Mit "Rein in die Kartoffeln - Raus aus den Kartoffeln" kann kann man sich dann sogar erhöhten Selektionsdruck auf die Krebszellen und mit Casodex und Gleason 4+5 das Risiko einer Androgenrezeptormutation leisten.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Hvielemi

> Warum fragst Du nicht einmal den Professor, der Dich vor Jahren operiert hat, warum die versprochene Heilung nicht erfolgt ist? Es schien doch alles so klar und hoffnungsvoll?


Hmm, so einen Professor hab ich nie kennengelernt. Ich wurde von meinem Urologen operiert vor noch nicht mal zwei Jahren. 'Heilung' hat der nie versprochen, sondern als erwünschten und durchaus möglichen Ausgang in Aussicht gestellt. Dass es auch anders rauskommen könnte, hat er mir klar und deutlich gesagt. 




> Und nun läufst Du nach meiner Einschätzung wieder Gefahr, mit Deiner  Hormonentzugsstrategie in trügerischen Gewässern zu stranden.


Was sollte daran trügerisch sein?
Wenn ich mit anderen systemischen Therapien oder lokaler Behandlung von Rezidiv und allfälligen Metastasen nicht durchkomme, zieh ich halt irgendwann die Notbremse, spätestens, wenn mich Beschwerden dazu zwingen. Einen klar begründeten Grenzwert nennt mir ja niemand. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass dann irgendwann die Hormonunabhängikeit eintreten kann. Dazu brauch ich ja nur die Patientenleitlinien zu lesen: die geben grad mal zwei Jahre, was ich in 3 Monaten erreicht haben werde. ("Nach einigen Jahren entstehen Tumorzellen, die auch hormonunabhängig wachsen können. Das ist nach durchschnittlich zwei Jahren der Fall, ist aber von Mann zu Mann sehr unterschiedlich.")
Besonders raffiniert ist an dieser wenig hoffnungsfrohen Perspektive nix, zumal bis jetzt durchweg die weniger erfreulichen Varianten eingetreten sind. 


Fischöl hat mir der Hausarzt gegeben, und ich schluck brav und täglich so einen Gelatinebollen, geh viel Wandern, ernähre mich abwechslungsreich. Mehr hat anscheinend niemand zu bieten. Ich denke, mit einer Strategie des mittleren Pessimismus "strande" ich durchaus nicht "in trügerischen Gewässern". 
Im Gegenteil: 
Ich nehme den Tag, geniesse, was er mir gibt - und da ist viel zu geniessen! 
Das Leben findet heute statt, nicht in kommenden, vermeintlich besseren Tagen.


Dennoch danke für Deine Ermahnungen.
Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute,
Hvielemi



Ach, noch was:



> Ich will Dir aber auch praxisbeogen antworten, was ich mache (ebenfalls Gleason 4+5). Ich schlucke, wenn ich verreise, ein paar Tage vorher Casodex 50, um Beschwerden unterwegs vorzubeugen. Und vor dem nächsten Termin bei der Urologin nehme ich 10 Tage lang Casodex 150, um mit erniedrigtem PSA den nervigen Ermahnungen über eine "notwendige Therapie" zu entgehen. Ich tue also wenig gegen meinen Krebs, aber mit Massnahmen zur Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen, NEMs, gesunder Ernährung und täglicher Bewegung viel für meine Gesundheit.


Naja, Bicalutamid, um meinen Urologen im Ungewissen zu lassen über meinen wahren Zustand, würde mir schon nicht einfallen.
Als Vorbeugung bei Reisen find ich das einen ganz originellen Vorschlag. Das merk ich mir, mindestens könnte man das Zeug dabeihaben.

Deinen Gleason 4+5 konnte ich leider Deinem Profil nicht entnehmen, auch nicht, 
dass Dein  "22.01.2011        Beginn Bicalutamid  tgl.150 mg"  nach Belieben intermittierend sei.
Ich wünsch Dir sehr, dass Dein therapeutisches Minimalprogramm Dir noch lange über die Runden helfe.
H

----------


## M Schostak

> Tja, da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor und bin so klug als wie zuvor.
> Nun berücksichtige ich eine PSADT oder -VZ von ca. 2 Monaten, zuletzt:
> 
> Datum ........... PSA ..... VZ1 .... PSA-Velocity
> 15. Mai '12 ..... *2.15* ..... 55 ..... 5.07
> 
> 
> Mein Urologe hat mich bei der Mitteilung des PSA intensiv darauf hingewiesen, dass
> man gelegentlich 'etwas' machen sollte. Wann ist gelegentlich? Er denkt wohl an
> ...


 Tja, wie von den anderen bereits diskutiert: Schwer zu sagen, wann genau durch was ernsthafte klinische Konsequenzen drohen.
PSA allein ist ja erst mal kein Symptom. Am Schwierigsten ist die Entscheidung bei einem PSA-Only-Anstieg ohne sichtbare oder spürbare Metastasen.

Im Fall von bekannten Metastasen  hängt es außer vom Wert und von der Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit natürlich auch vom Muster der Metastasierung ab.

Nach 6 Monaten sind wahrscheinlich 10 ng/ml überschritten und nach einem Jahr wahrscheinlich 20 ng/ml, da reden wir leider über wenig Entscheidungsspielraum.




> _Und vor dem nächsten Termin bei der Urologin nehme ich 10 Tage lang Casodex 150, um mit erniedrigtem PSA den nervigen Ermahnungen über eine "notwendige Therapie" zu entgehen_


Die PSA-Kosmetik mit Casodex finde ich nur richtig, wenn Sie als LHRH-Ersatz bei wenig Metastasen gedacht ist, dann aber bitte 150 mg.
Ich fürchte aber , es ist ohnehin nicht mehr weit bis zu Spritze (s.o.).




> Naja, Reinhard, wenn man die 80 gerissen hat, kann man sicher alles machen, auch dieses.


Wegen des Alters nichts zu machen, teile ich nicht: Wenn Du sonst gesund bis, beträgt Deine Lebenserwartung mit 80 ohne den Krebs nach den aktuellen Sterbetafeln 8 Jahre, mit 85 5 Jahre

Grüße

MS

----------


## gunterman

*Die LowRoad Vermutung (frühe Hormontherapie verlängert Überlebenszeit) im Lichte der Hussain Studie
*
Hallo Andi,

mal eine kurze Überlegung auf Basis der "intergalaktischen" Hussain Studie.

Es soll die Gesamtüberlebenszeit ab Rezidiv maximiert werden und somit soll gelten:
Zeit ab Rezidiv bis Hormontherapiebeginn  + Überlebenszeit unter Hormontherapie = Gesamtüberlebenszeit ab Rezidiv => Maximum

Die im Forum bekannte und stets durch Literatur belegte LowRoad Vermutung besagt nun:

Gesamtüberlebenszeit ab Rezidiv bei spätem Hormontherapiebeginn < Gesamtüberlebenszeit ab Rezidiv bei frühem Hormontherapiebeginn

Als eine der Begründungen für die Gültigkeit dieser Ungleichung wird angeführt, dass die Überlebenszeit unter Hormontherapie bei bereits weiter fortgeschrittener Metastasierung kürzer sei als bei einem geringeren Metastasierungsgrad. 

Also: Überlebenszeit unter Hormontherapie = f (Metastasierungsgrad bei Beginn der Hormontherapie). 

Interessanterweise konnte die Hussain Studie diesen Funktionszusammenhang nur bei Anwendung von CAD bestätigen, nicht aber wenn die immer bliebter werdende (und auch von LowRoad präferierte) IAD zum Einsatz kommt, denn dafür wurde festgestellt: *Überlebenszeit bei IAD im Median bei geringer Metastasierung 5,2 Jahre* und *bei ausgedehnter Metastasierung 5 Jahre und somit kein signifikanter Unterschied.* ("Additional analyses indicated that the median overall survival time for those with minimal disease was 7.1 years on continuous androgen-deprivation therapy compared to only* 5.2 years* on intermittent treatment. Patients with extensive disease had median overall survival times of 4.4 years on continuous therapy and* 5.0 years* on intermittent therapy").

Die 2,4 Monate Gewinn an Überlebenszeit und ggf. noch deutlich mehr kann man aber wohl in den meisten Fällen locker bei der Wartezeit ab Rezidiv bis Start der Hormontherapie hinzuzufügen und somit ergäbe sich eine längere Gesamtüberlebenszeit ab Rezidiv bei späterem Beginn der Hormontherapie. 

Die "intergalaktische", randomisierte, kontrollierte, größte (über 3,000 Teilnehmer),..., Studie, die Hussain Studie, kann also zur Absicherung der LowRoad Vermutung anscheinend nicht herangezogen werden!?   :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## LowRoad

*Günter,
*ob die Hussain Studie auch als Indiz für oder gegen eine frühe ADT spricht weiß ich nicht, gebe aber zu bedenken, dass in dieser Studie nur Therapie-Ansprecher (PSA NADIR <= 4ng/ml) eingeschlossen wurden. Etwa 50% der Pts. erreichten diesen Wert nicht. Außerdem gelten die Ergebnisse streng genommen auch nur für diese Art der ADT. Bei den üblichen early/late-ADT Studien, die wir ausführlich im Thread: _"Paradigmenwechsel bei der Hormontherapie II"_ diskutiert hatten[2], werden aber alle behandelt, was ja auch ethisch nicht anders zu vertreten wäre. Schaue ich mir die vorhandenen Meta-Analysen[1] an, kommt man zu einem Ergebnis, dass EARLY leichte Vorteile bietet, deshalb vertrete ich diese Meinung momentan.

Was ich aber noch viel interessanter und auch wichtiger finde, ist, die immer wieder dargestellte Bedeutung des niedrigen PSA NADIRs, also dem PSA-Tiefstwert unter ADT. Dr. Hussain spricht davon, dass *<0,2ng/ml* _"...had less than one fifth the ROD [risk of death] as patients with a PSA of more than 4 ng/mL..."_. Strum gibt *0,05ng/ml* als Zielwert vor und Myers will sogar *0,01ng/ml* erreichen. Die Frage aller Fragen ist nun, ob sich dieser prognostisch positive Sachverhalt auch dann einstellt, wenn man den PSA-NADIR durch geeignete Therapie-Eskalation herunter "zwingt", oder ob das nur prognostisch bedeutsam ist, wenn sich der PSA-NDIR sozusagen "von selbst" ergibt?! Aus Vergleichsstudien ADT1/ADT2 wissen wir, dass ADT2 teilweise Vorteile bietet, aber eine belastbare Aussage über die krankheitsspezifische Sterblichkeit bietet das noch nicht.

-----------------------------------------
*[1]:* Vogelzang, Wade, Bennett, Scher: Initial Hormonal Management of Androgen-Sensitive Metastatic, Recurrent, or Progressive Prostate Cancer: 2007 Update of an American Society of Clinical Oncology Practice Guideline 
*[2]:* Reinardo, Gunterman, Hartmuth, LowRoad ect.: Paradigmenwechsel bei der Hormontherapie II

----------


## Hvielemi

> *...* kommt man zu einem Ergebnis, dass EARLY _leichte Vorteile_ bietet, deshalb vertrete ich diese Meinung momentan.
> [...]
> Die Frage aller Fragen ist nun, ob sich dieser prognostisch positive Sachverhalt auch dann einstellt, wenn man den PSA-NADIR durch geeignete Therapie-Eskalation herunter "zwingt", oder ob das nur prognostisch bedeutsam ist, wenn sich der PSA-NDIR sozusagen "von selbst" ergibt?! Aus Vergleichsstudien ADT1/ADT2 wissen wir, dass ADT2 _teilweise Vorteile_ bietet, aber eine belastbare Aussage über die krankheitsspezifische Sterblichkeit bietet das noch nicht.


_Leichte und teilweise Vorteile_, also eine um Wochen oder Monate verlängertes hinauszögern des Sterbens?
Erkauft womöglich mit Nebenwirkungen, die das Leben auf Überleben reduzieren?

Wenn die Rechnung nur mit der Lebenszeit gemacht würde, wäre jede Art von Therapie hilfreich.
Wird aber die Lebensqualität miteinbezogen, entziehen sich _leichte und teilweise Vorteile_ der
mathematischen Erfassbarkeit. Lebensqualität ist, was ich heute in Händen halte, Lebenszeit ist
das, was vielleicht dann mal eintreten wird - oder auch nicht, denn ich bin ja nur ein kleiner Punkt
einer grossen Statistik, der womöglich irgendwo am Ende der Gauss'schen Normalverteilung liegt.

Belastende Therapien ohne deutliche Vorteile sind wohl für viele Mitbetroffene fragwürdig.
Ich weiss, dass ich derzeit (noch?) leicht reden hab: 
Ausser eine gewissen Unruhe wegen viel zu rasch steigender PSA-Werte spür ich nichts. 
Leidende mögen das ganz anders sehen. Ihnen gilt meine Achtung, mein Mitgefühl.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Klaus (A)

> _Leichte und teilweise Vorteile_, also eine um Wochen oder Monate verlängertes hinauszögern des Sterbens?
> Erkauft womöglich mit Nebenwirkungen, die das Leben auf Überleben reduzieren?


Man sollte sich bei diesen Zahlenspielereien immer wieder daran erinnern, dass die Zahlen auf Statistiken beruhen; insofern haben sie für jeden Einzelfall überhaupt keine Bedeutung! 
Natürlich spielen Statistiken auch eine Rolle bei Überlegungen/Entscheidungen über weiteres Vorgehen; aber seine Entscheidungen NUR auf Statistiken zu basieren ist bestimmt nicht richtig.
Insofern ist natürlich das ganze Spiel letztendlich eine Glüchsache; ich habe früher immer gesagt: "Las Vegas lässt grüssen".

Was hat mein Urologe vor kurzem zu mir gesagt?:
"Nach aller Wahrscheinlich müssten Sie schon vor Jahren das Zeitliche gesegnet haben wenn ich daran denke, dass bei Ihnen eine Knochenmetastase vor fast 8 Jahren (erfolgreich) bestrahlt worden ist und seitdem noch keine neue gefunden wurde...".

Klaus

----------


## LowRoad

*Hvielemi,
*natürlich darfst Du Deine Wahl selbst treffen, was, wann und in welcher Reihenfolge als Therapie zum Einsatz kommt. Erst mal nichts tun, erhält die momentane QOL, aber sagt noch nichts darüber aus, wie die QOL bis zum Lebensende sein wird. Könnte eine frühe Intervention, die relativ leicht ausfallen dürfte, evt. eine stärkere Therapie später unnötig machen? Frühe ADT verringert zumindest die Metastasierung deutlich. Schmerzen auf Grund von Knochenmetastasen sind durchaus unerfreulich und dann denkt man sich vielleicht, "...ach hätte ich doch früher..." - vielleicht, denn diese von mir immer wieder eingewirkte Relativierung ist notwendig, da es bei jeder Behandlung Therapieansprecher und Versager geben wird. Es bleibt schwierig!

*Klaus,
*das Thema "Glücksspiel" ist in einem Beitrag meines HW Kollegen NEWPORTER ganz nett beschrieben:

Newporter, HW, 15-FEB-2011:



> So, fellow members, as I came to realize and accept, in life, we played the hand that were dealt to us. We win some, lose some and accept "luck of the draw" as it is handed to us. I now take everyday as a bonus and try to enjoy and be thankful for each and everyday I am alive. Perhaps, that is the best outcome of my being a member of this club, cancer free or not.

----------


## Hvielemi

> "Las Vegas lässt grüssen"


Hmm, ja, in Las Vegas würde man reich, wenn man mit dem Wissen um einen noch so geringen statistischen Vorteil beliebig lange spielen würde. Wir können aber nur einmal zocken. Und da spielt der Zufall nunmal stärker, als ein geringer statistischer Vorteil.
Zur Inkaufnahme von Nebenwirkungen brauch ich schon was recht handfestes als "Gegenleistung", wie einst bei der RPE, als ich mit vermeintlichem Gleason 7 ohne Kapseldurchbruch glaubte, eine gute Heilungschance zu haben und zusätzlich, für den anderen Fall, mir Vorteile versprach durch die Reduktion der Tumormasse. Immerhin letzteres ist eingetreten. Ganz ohne Zocken.




> Was hat mein Urologe vor kurzem zu mir gesagt?:
> "Nach aller Wahrscheinlich müssten Sie schon vor Jahren das Zeitliche gesegnet haben wenn ich daran denke, dass bei Ihnen eine Knochenmetastase vor fast 8 Jahren (erfolgreich) bestrahlt worden ist und seitdem noch keine neue gefunden wurde...".


Schön, dass Du am richtigen "Ende der Gauss'schen Normalverteilung" zu liegen gekommen bist.
Solche Nachrichten stimmen fröhlich.

Hvielemi


*Nachtrag* zum inzwischen erfolgten Beitrag von *LowRoad*:



> Frühe ADT verringert zumindest die Metastasierung deutlich. Schmerzen  auf Grund von Knochenmetastasen sind durchaus unerfreulich und dann  denkt man sich vielleicht, "...ach hätte ich doch früher..."


Ja, das ist zu bedenken, dass man sich ohne Therapie nicht nur eine (_Leichte und teilweise_?) Lebensverkürzung einhandeln könnte, sondern eben auch die Nebenwirkungen auf dem Weg dorthin entsprechend früher auftreten könnten.
Es geht mir überhaupt nicht darum, die AHT zu verteufeln, sondern das Abwägen zum Zeitpunkt der Therapie zu beleuchten.
Im übrigen geht es in meinem Falle zunächst um den Zeitraum bis Anfang Juli das PET gemacht wird.
Von einem Cholin-PET zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt war mir abgeraten worden, weil man darauf bei zu geringer Tumormasse
u.U. ebensowenig sehen könnte, wie auf dem im Winter durchgeführten MRI.

Keine Angst um mich: Ich werde auf keinen Fall "nichts" tun.
Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

Meine Reaktion auf Beitrag #12 ist leider auf meinem Compi versickert. Daher komme ich hier darauf zurück:




> Tja, wie von den anderen bereits diskutiert: Schwer zu sagen, wann genau durch was ernsthafte klinische Konsequenzen drohen.
> PSA allein ist ja erst mal kein Symptom. Am Schwierigsten ist die  Entscheidung bei einem PSA-Only-Anstieg ohne sichtbare oder spürbare  Metastasen.
> 
> Im Fall von bekannten Metastasen  hängt es außer vom Wert und von der  Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit natürlich auch vom Muster der Metastasierung ab.
> 
> Nach 6 Monaten sind wahrscheinlich 10 ng/ml überschritten und nach einem  Jahr wahrscheinlich 20 ng/ml, da reden wir leider über wenig  Entscheidungsspielraum.



                            Danke, Herr Professor Schostak

Noch liegt ja ein _"PSA-Only-Anstieg"_ vor, und ich geh unbeschwert Wandern, wenn es das Wetter zulässt.

Ich fühle mich durch Ihre Antwort bestätigt in meiner Vorstellung, jetzt  erst mal gar nichts zu machen, bis ich Anfangs Juli mehr über Rezidiv  und allfällige Metastasen weiss durch das PSMA-PET-Bild. 
Ich werde hier berichten:  Nach RPE und Androgenblokade steigt PSA

Wenn ich ohne 'Spritze' bis in einem Jahr "nur" 20 ng/ml PSA hätte, wäre  ich überglücklich. Das wäre bedeutend weniger, als  es sich mit der  gegenwärtigen VZ um 2 Monate rechnet: 
Einiges über 100 ng/ml.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


PS @ Leser, die erst auf Seite 2 bzw. Beitrag 11 einsteigen:
Das im Vorbeitrag mir zugeschriebene Zitat betreffend "_10 Tage lang Casodex 150 ..._ _nervige Ermahnungen_" stammt nicht von mir.
Ich hatte es von Beitrag #9 zitiert zur Beantwortung.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Freunde,

vielleicht ist es für manchen von Interesse, wenn ich über meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit 3 intermittierenden HB's berichte:

Meine PK-Karriere in Stichworten:
RPE Anfang 1995; Logenbestrahlung Ende 2001 bei PSA von 0,62; Bestrahlung einer einzelnen Knochenmetastase Ende 2004 bei PSA von 1,13;

Hormontherapien:
1. von Anfang Nov 2007 bis Jan 2009 ADT3 (Eligard/Casodex 50mg/Avodart); Anfangs-PSA = 3,71; Mitte Dez 2007 war PSA schon auf<0,05 gesunken; PSA blieb immer < 0,05 bei Testo < 0,2;

Intermittierung bis Ende Nov 2010 (22 Monate); Avodart wird weiter genommen. PSA beginnt ab Ende 2009 wieder langsam zu steigen; ab August 2010 wird Anstieg sehr steil (Verdoppzeit ~ 2 Monate);

2. Ab Dez 2010 Beginn SHB (Casodex 150mg und weiter Avodart) bei PSA = 4,2; nach 2 Monaten ist PSA auf 0,4 abgefallen und bleibt dort konstant stehen.
Anfang Sept 2011 Ende SHB; Beginn 2. Intermittierungsversuch; PSA = 0,4; weiter Avodart; Testo sehr hoch (7.6 ng/ml);

3. Anfang Nov 2011 Intermittieren abgebrochen: PSA geht steil hoch (von 0,4 auf 2,5 in 6 Wochen!);
Beginn Eligard/weiter Avodart; schon 5 Wochen später ist Testo auf < 0,2 und PSA auf 0,25 abgefallen; seit Ende Feb 2012 ist PSA < 0,04;

Weitere Überlegungen:
Die wichtigen Marker -insbesonders CgA und NSE- liegen voll im grünen Bereich; die letzten PET/CT's im August 2010 hatten nichts gezeigt. 
Verläufe von Testo und PSA während der HB's weisen darauf hin, dass ich recht agressive PK Zellen/Mini-Metastasen irgendwo habe, die aber zum Glück noch  überwiegend sehr hormonsensitiv sind.
Die letzte Eligard läuft  Mitte Juli aus.
Jetzt bin ich am Zögern, ob ich im Juli wieder einen Intermittierungsversuch starte (vorausgesetzt PSA weiter <0,04) oder ob ich mir nochmal die 4. Eligard-3 Monatsspritze setzen lasse. Ich fühle mich z.Zt. recht wohl und bin fit.

Mein Ziel ist durchzuhalten bis MDV3100 zu bekommen ist; es ist mein Plan, dass wenn die Sache mal irgenwann hormonrefraktär wird, dann vor einer Chemo voll zuzuschlagen mit Abiraterone plus MDV 3100 wobei ich mir bewusst bin, dass zunächst beide Medikamente erst nach erfolgloser Chemo zugelassen sind. Aber da gibt es ja Wege.....

Für Eure Gedanken/Hinweise/Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar!

Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

Aber da gibt es ja Wege.....

Hallo Klaus,

vielen Dank fuer Deinen interessanten Bericht, der auch fuer mich nachvollziehbare, zukuenftig evtl. noch notwendig werdende Wege aufzeigt, um bei einem auftretenden Rezidiv aktiv zu werden. Wie unlaengst erwaehnt, deutete ein bekannter Professor in einem Vortrag schon an, dass man an MDV3100 demnaechst auch ohne bestimmte Voraussetzungen herankommen koennte. Ansonsten gibt es da ja Wege..... Ich wuensche Dir weiterhin gutes Gelingen.

----------


## hartmuth

Bislang hat eine intermittierende ADT noch nicht den unzweifelhaften Beweis erbringen können, neben einer Verbesserung der Lebensqualität in der Lage zu sein, auch das Stadium der Hormonresistenz hinauszuzögern und das krankheitsspezifische Überleben zu verlängern.  Dies jedoch wird in einigen Beiträgen hier im Forum bisweilen suggeriert. Danke lowRoad für die vorgestellte Hussein-Studie und den Überblick über einige Studien zum Thema, die an der Gültigkeit obiger  These doch erhebliche Zweifel erlauben. 
Seitab von den Studien sollten die statistischen Ergebnisse aber auch irgendwie mit den bisherigen Vorstellungen von zellbiologischer Entwicklung bzw deren Entartung kompatibel sein oder die bisherigen Kenntnisse darüber in diesem Zusammenhang zumindest diskursiv mit aufgegriffen werden.
Was mich bewegt ist die Frage, warum eine gewollte Progression, also ein erneutes Anwachsen des Tumors durch die ADT-Pause für das Gesamtüberleben so gut sein soll. Wir wissen, daß ein Anwachsen des Tumors mit einem Wachstum von Millionen von Krebszellen verbunden ist und damit auch der Gelegenheit, durch genomische Mutationen einst noch harmlosen Krebszellen zu bösartigen Eigenschaften zu verhelfen. Dieses Risiko läßt sich nicht leugnen und es erhöht sich, wenn der PSA allzu hoch ansteigen darf. 
Zu meinen, eine IADT sei für das krankheitsspezifische Überleben besser als eine kontinuierliche ADT hieße, die Risiken einer gewollten Progression geringer zu sehen als die einer Dauer-ADT. Warum eigentlich?
Noch immer ist in der Literatur die Erkenntnis nicht widerlegt, dass nicht die ADT den refraktären Status produziert, sondern dieser bildet sich früher oder später auch ohne die ADT heraus. Wäre die ADT die Ursache, gäbe es keine Patienten, die schon bei der Erstdiagnose verbreitete refraktäre Zellpopulationen vorweisen und dies ist in relevantem Umfang vor allem bei Patienten mit GS > 8 der Fall.  Die ADT erzeugt nicht primär hormoninsensible Zellen, sie bringt sie nur zum Vorschein. Dass mit ADT die Malignisierung früher eintritt, konnte bislang nicht bewiesen werden.
Die widersprüchliche Studienlage zu IADT kann so gesehen nicht überraschen. Wenn IADT, so scheint es mir wichtig, den PSA nicht zu hoch ansteigen zu lassen. Ich denke, Klaus macht es richtig und Gerd42 hatte es falsch gemacht.

----------


## HorstK

> ...und Gerd42 hatte es falsch gemacht.




Zur Erinnerung: (Gerd starb im Juni 2011)
*http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...PKG_Gerd42.pdf
*







Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wenn IADT, so scheint es mir wichtig, den PSA nicht zu hoch ansteigen zu lassen.


Lieber Hartmut,

 wie hoch würdest Du es denn ansteigen lassen? In Deinem PK-Bericht erwähnst Du auch die Reduzierung von Cholesterinwerten, obwohl die durchschnittlich angegebenen Richtwerte mittlerweile mehr als umstritten sind. Nachdem ich mich seit etlichen Tagen mit der täglichen Einnahme von Flohsamenschalen angefreundet habe, stieß ich gestern auf *diese* Hinweise. Nun gibt es für mich mehrere Gründe, die tägliche Flohsamenschaleneinnahme fortzusetzen. Wäre das nicht auch ein Thema für Dich?

*"Stärke wächst nicht aus körperlicher Kraft - vielmehr aus unbeugsamen Willen"
*

----------


## HorstK

> Zur Erinnerung: (Gerd starb im Juni 2011)
> http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...PKG_Gerd42.pdf



Harald_1933 hat mich freundlicherweise darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß im o.a. pdf-Link nicht alle Daten von Gerd enthalten sind. 

Unter folgendem Link ist Gerd's PK-Geschichte z.Z. noch im Forum abrufbar:
*http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/me...hp?136-Gerd´42
*
Danke Harald

Gruß Horst

*P.S.:* Hier geht's noch weiter http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=191&page=data

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Freunde,

jetzt bin ich baff!

Habe eben die neueste Ausgabe der bekannten "PCRI Hot Sheets"  erhalten und bin total überrascht -wie offensichtlich auch viele Experten in den USA-  dass nach einer neuen gründlichen Langzeitstudie, die *Überlebenszeit bei  metastatischen hormonsensiblen PK Patienten mit geringer Tomorlast bei  Intermittierung im Mittel 2 Jahre GERINGER ist als bei kontinuierlicher  HB.* Bei Patienten mit höherer Tomorlast war der Unterschied in Überlebenszeit bei Intermittierung oder kontinuierlicher HB gering.
Ist das nicht verrückt???

Den Artikel können kann nachgelesen werden unter

http://www.ustoo.org/PDFs/HotSheets/HotSheet072012.pdf

"1. Break from ADT Lowers Survival Odds"

Stehe in 2 Wochen vor der Entscheidung "nächste Intermittierung" oder "nächste Eligard", nachdem mein PSA 6 Monate unter Nachweisgrenze ist. Möchte eigentlich wieder pausieren aber bin jetzt doch etwas verunsichert.......

Klaus

----------


## Hvielemi

> jetzt bin ich baff!
> 
> Habe eben die neueste Ausgabe der bekannten "PCRI Hot Sheets"  erhalten und bin total überrascht -wie offensichtlich auch viele Experten in den USA-  dass nach einer neuen gründlichen Langzeitstudie, die *Überlebenszeit bei  metastatischen hormonsensiblen PK Patienten mit geringer Tomorlast bei  Intermittierung im Mittel 2 Jahre GERINGER ist als bei kontinuierlicher  HB.* Bei Patienten mit höherer Tomorlast war der Unterschied in Überlebenszeit bei Intermittierung oder kontinuierlicher HB gering.
> Ist das nicht verrückt???


Tja, das ist in der Tat erstaunlich.
Und was ist mit der Lebensqualität?
Ich hab das 'Aufwachen' aus der Hormonsuppresion sehr intensiv erlebt:
*Leben* mit Testoreson statt bloss zeitlich *Über*leben ohne.

Es gibt nun mal keinen allgemeingültigen Ansatz um Lebensqualität mit 
Lebensdauer zu verrechnen. Die erste Grösse ist subjektiv und zudem 
sind die Einschränkungen von Patient zu Patient und Medikament zu
Medikament in einem weiten Rahmen unterschiedlich, während das
Überleben eine brutale, absolute Grösse darstellt.

Die Information aus dem Artikel mag hilfreich sein, um seine eigene,
hochspekulative Rechnung aufzustellen.




> Stehe in 2 Wochen vor der Entscheidung "nächste Intermittierung" oder  "nächste Eligard", nachdem mein PSA 6 Monate unter Nachweisgrenze ist.  Möchte eigentlich wieder pausieren aber bin jetzt doch etwas  verunsichert


Falls und wenn Du aussteigst:
Geniesse jeden Tag, den Du ohne Grauschleier erleben darfst!
Diese Tage könnten 'teuer' sein, gemessen in Lebenszeit, also sollten sie es Wert sein.

Ich steh wohl vor der gegenteiligen Entscheidung:
Wiedereinsteigen oder noch ein paar Sommerwochen LEBEN, statt graues, _vielleicht_ längeres Überleben.

Russisch Roulette ist ein Scheissspiel:



Vielleicht gibt es Alternativen, aber das seh ich erst kommenden Mittwoch nach dem PET in Heidelberg, 
dann werde ich (vielleicht) wissen, zu welcher Gruppe ich gehöre ...
... und dann ist eh alles anders bei mir, ich bin ja nicht die Quintessenz einer Statistik.

_Tu ne quaesieris (scire nefas) quem mihi, quem tibi
finem di dederint, Leuconoe, nec Babylonios
temptaris numeros. Ut melius quicquid erit pati!_
...
_Carpe diem!_
Frage nicht (denn Wissen ist unmöglich), welches Ende die Götter mir, welches sie dir,
Leukonoe, zugedacht haben, und versuche dich nicht an babylonischen Berechnungen!
Wie viel besser ist es doch, was immer kommen wird, zu ertragen!
...
Nimm den Tag! 
Horaz 

Hvielemi

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Es gibt nun mal keinen allgemeingültigen Ansatz um Lebensqualität mit 
> Lebensdauer zu verrechnen. Die erste Grösse ist subjektiv und zudem 
> sind die Einschränkungen von Patient zu Patient und Medikament zu
> Medikament in einem weiten Rahmen unterschiedlich, während das
> Überleben eine brutale, absolute Grösse darstellt.


Stimme Dir 100%ig zu!
Für mich persönlich würde Lebensqualität vor Lebensdauer stehen. Allerdings habe ich ein (angenehmes) Problem bez. meiner Entscheidung:
Im Gegensatz zur ersten HB leide ich diesmal überhaupt nicht wegen des Testo-Mangels. Bin gerade von einer 2-wöchigen Radtour an der Ostsee zurückgekommen, habe 2 Wochen nur Dorsch gegessen, habe 3 Kilo abgenommen und fühle mich sauwohl! 
Klaus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Stimme Dir 100%ig zu!
> Für mich persönlich würde Lebensqualität vor Lebensdauer stehen. Allerdings habe ich ein (angenehmes) Problem bez. meiner Entscheidung:
> Im Gegensatz zur ersten HB leide ich diesmal überhaupt nicht wegen des Testo-Mangels. Bin gerade von einer 2-wöchigen Radtour an der Ostsee zurückgekommen, habe 2 Wochen nur Dorsch gegessen, habe 3 Kilo abgenommen und fühle mich sauwohl! 
> Klaus


Naja, lieber Klaus, ich würde Bachforellen vorziehen, aber Deine Erfahrunng mit der zweiten Phase ermutigt mich.
Abgenommen hab ich auch:
Seit Mitte Januar, als ich als Folge von AHT und Winterspeck 99.9kg ablas auf der Waage, bis heute mehr als 10kg. 
Die Lesung heute: 89,4kg, gestern nach der Bergwanderung auf den Hohen Kasten war's 88.9, aber da war
wohl auch eine leichte Dehydrierung dabei, denn es war zwischen 31 und 25°C heiss, das ist auf 1800m extrem!

Leider kann ich die neun (!) gefundenen Orchideenarten hier nicht zeigen, 
weil ich - minimalbekleidet und ausgerüstet - keine Kamera dabei hatte.
Zuvor noch nie gesehen hab ich die Kugelorchis. Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie
die angesagte Regenperiode übersteht.
Nun, da mach ich eben eine Anleihe bei _Christophe Boillat__:_

Wie man sieht: Das Leben ist faszinierend in seiner Vielfalt!
*
Doch nun was Ernsteres:*
Die Aufrechnung von Lebensqualität und Lebensdauer mag für uns beide, die wir gegenwärtig gut leben, anders aussehen, als für Betroffene mir Knochenschmerzen, Kraftlosigkeit und heftigen Therapienebenwirkungen. deren Zeit am Ablaufen ist.
Ich hab ja im Keller diese Heliumflasche, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich im 'Ernstfall' den selbstgewählten Abgang dem vorziehen würde, was vom Leben noch bleibt. Lebenszeit in guten Zeiten zu verschenken ist wohl einfacher, als wenn das Sterben real wird.

Doch wenn es Dir gut geht unter AHT (Ich hab meist nur einen Tag in der Woche etwas wandern können, den Rest der Zeit brauchte ich zur Erholung), gibt es doch keinen Grund, die AHT zu unterbrechen?.
Oder sind es die Knochen?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Oder sind es die Knochen?


Ja, bin Osteoporose-gefährdet, lasse mir deswegen alle 3 Monate ein Denosumab Implantat setzen (Prolia/60mg). Aber Hauptgedanke hinter meinen Intermittierungsversuchen war ehrlich gesagt die mir irgendwie logisch erscheinende Idee, dass eine Hormonunabhängigkeit durch die HB Pausen hinausgeschoben werden kann.
Umsomehr haben mich die oben zitierten gegenteiligen Studienergebnisse betroffen gemacht.

Grüsse vom Rhein!
Klaus

----------


## hartmuth

> Lieber Hartmut,
>  wie hoch würdest Du es denn ansteigen lassen? In Deinem PK-Bericht erwähnst Du auch die Reduzierung von Cholesterinwerten, obwohl die durchschnittlich angegebenen Richtwerte mittlerweile mehr als umstritten sind. Nachdem ich mich seit etlichen Tagen mit der täglichen Einnahme von Flohsamenschalen angefreundet habe, stieß ich gestern auf *diese* Hinweise. Nun gibt es für mich mehrere Gründe, die tägliche Flohsamenschaleneinnahme fortzusetzen. Wäre das nicht auch ein Thema für Dich?


Hallo Hutschi,
danke für Deine Hinweise. Die Frage, wie hoch nach einer ADT-off-phase der PSA ansteigen darf, ist schwer zu beantworten. Über 5 ng/ml sollte er m.E. nicht steigen und ähnliche Richtwerte meine ich bei Dr. Strum gelesen zu haben. Vor allem bei hohen Verdopplungszeiten würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein. Ohnehin stellt sich die Sinnfrage, wenn die off-phase (wie bei mir bei der ersten) gerade mal 11 Monate dauert. Bis zu einem halben Jahr dauert es, bis das zurückkommende Testosteron im Befinden Wirkung zeigt. Wenn man dann nur ein weiteres halbes Jahr profitieren darf von der besseren Lebensqualität, scheint mir ein risikovoller Therapie-break fragwürdig.
Derzeit bin ich dabei, meine ärztliche Betreuung neu zu ordnen. Mein Hausarzt will mir keine Cholesterinsenker verschreiben und mein Urologe hat, nachdem wir eine Thalidomid/Celebrex-Medikation zur off-Phasen-Verlängerung ausgemacht hatten, plötzlich kalte Füße bekommen und einen Rückzieher gemacht. Werde nun einen Onkologen hinzuziehen. Deinem Vorschlag mit den Flohsamenschalen zur CHOL-Reduzierung werde ich mal nachgehen.

Hallo Klaus,
nach meinem heutigen Kenntnisstand würde ich eine kontinuierliche ADT mindestens über 2 bis 3 Jahre einer intermittierenden vorziehen, soweit dies die körperliche Verfassung erlaubt. Es ist dies immer eine Abwägung. Ich folge hier den Ratschlägen japanischer Onkologen, die vor einer zu frühen Intermittierung explizit warnen mit dem Hinweis einer erhöhten Malignisierungsgefahr. Dir weiterhin einen guten Weg.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Freunde,

Demnächst muss ich mich wieder entscheiden, ob ich wieder intermittiere (nachdem unter Eligard/Avodart mein PSA seit etwa 4 Monaten <0.04 ist) oder ob ich weitermache mit Eligard. 
Nachdem die von mir weiter oben angesprochene neue Studie ergeben hat, dass gerade bei nicht sehr agressivem Krebs und kleiner Krebsmasse eine Intermittierung die Lebenszeit gravierend verkürzen kann, bin ich doch etwas verunsichert.

Nun habe ich über folgendes nachgedacht (und würde gern Eure Meinung dazu hören):

Ich höre auf mit Eligard aber ich intermittiere nicht sondern mache weiter mit Casodex 150mg (hatte schon mal Casodex plus Avodart recht erfolgreich probiert = SHB). Dann kommt Testo wieder zurück; Lebensqualität steigt/Osteoporose-Risiko fällt.
Sollte das gut funktionieren, könnte man nach einem Jahr Testo-Genuss wieder an Casodex Schluss/ Eligard Start nachdenken.

Schnapsidee.......oder doch eine Option ???

Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Klaus,

das ist keine Schnapsidee, das ist eine Option, die mir, allerdings mit 50 mg Casodex täglich, vorschwebt, wenn es denn noch mal bei mir erforderlich sein sollte.

*"Lass dir von keinem Fachmann imponieren, der dir erzählt: "Lieber Freund, das mache ich seit 20 Jahren so!" Man kann eine Sache auch 20 Jahre lang falsch machen"
*(Kurt Tucholsky)

----------


## Klaus (A)

Wenn das keine "Schapsidee" ist, dann frage ich mich, warum ich noch nie von diesem Vorgehen gehört habe; irgendwie erscheint mir diese Idee, die eventuelle Nachteile eines Intermittierens vermeidet und die Vorteile der Testo-Rückkehr erlaubt, sehr logisch und sinnvoll.

Werde das mal mit meinem Arzt besprechen und ggf. versuchen.

Klaus

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hartmut:-

Zitat aus Deinem Beitrag:

"Was mich bewegt ist die Frage, warum eine gewollte Progression, also ein erneutes Anwachsen des Tumors durch die ADT-Pause für das Gesamtüberleben so gut sein soll. Wir wissen, daß ein Anwachsen des Tumors mit einem Wachstum von Millionen von Krebszellen verbunden ist und damit auch der Gelegenheit, durch genomische Mutationen einst noch harmlosen Krebszellen zu bösartigen Eigenschaften zu verhelfen. Dieses Risiko läßt sich nicht leugnen und es erhöht sich, wenn der PSA allzu hoch ansteigen darf".

Dazu meine Einschätzung. Du übersiehst, dass es sich bei dem nicht vorbehandelten Krebs um einen in seiner Malignität gemischten Zellenverbund handelt. Zerstört man durch Hormontherapie - gleich welcher Ausgestaltung - diesen Verbund, erhalten höher maligne Zellen nicht nur einen Wachstumsvorteil sondern man begünstigt bei diesen aus dem Verbund herausgelösten Zellen auch das "Floaten", d. h. in den Blutkreislauf abzuwandern und Metastasen zu bilden. Der Effekt der Verschlimmerung des Tumors als Folge einer Hormontherapie erklärt sich auch aus den schweren Nebenwirkungen dieser Therapie, welche das körpereigene Abwehrsystem nachhaltig schwächt und die Lebensqualität beeinträchtigt. Die von Dir gefürchteten genomischen Mutationen gibt es gar nicht. Was sich im Verlaufe der Jahre vollzieht, ist das Entstehen neuer Zellen mit gravierenderen Aberrationen, die dann sich weiter vermehren. Dass diese höher malignen Zellen aus früheren weniger malignen Zellen in einer Art "Mutation" hervorgegangen sein sollen, ist ein Mythos, der durch nichts belegt ist. Aufgrund dieser Überlegungen ist es ganz klar, dass keine der beiden Arten der Hormontherapie, kontinuierliche oder intermittierende, einen Überlebensvorteil bietet. In einer Untersuchung an der Charité in Berlin (Prof. Miller) hat man das auch nachgewiesen. Die kontinuierliche bzw. intermittierende Hormontherapie führt nur zu einer Reduzierung des Volumens und damit palliativ zur Vermeidung von Beschwerden aus Raumforderung. Nur ganz am Anfang der Erkrankung bei einem noch durchgängig homogenen Niedrig-Risiko-Krebs besteht die Chance, mit Hormontherapie zu einer Vollremission zu gelangen. Alle anderen Anwendungsweisen sehe ich als eine Form von Selbstgeißelung, die zudem zu einer nachhaltigen Körperschädigung führt.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Klaus (A), hallo Hartmuth, 

vielleicht kann ich etwas zu Eurer Entscheidungsfindung beitragen: 
Ich praktiziere die SAB jetzt seit Januar 2011, nachdem ich zwei Runden ADT3 hinter mir hatte. RPE 2003, Gleason 4+4, VZ ca. 50 Tage (siehe Profil). Zur Zeit nehme ich Casodex 50 alle 3 Tage und täglich 1 Avodart 0,5, nach einer Aufbauphase mit Casodex 50/Tag und nach ca. 4 Wochen alle 2 Tage. Mein PSA hält sich seitdem zwischen 0,15 und 0,2. Die einzige gravierende Nebenwirkung ist eine Gynäkomastie (halte nichts von der Bestrahlung der Brustdrüsen, vielleicht irgendwann eine OP) und Anfangs ein recht gut zu kontrollierender Bluthochdruck. Ich zitiere zur Erläuterung nochmal meinen leicht redigierten Beitrag vom 24.10.2010:




> Liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> ich würde gerne wieder auf den Ursprung des Threads von Hansjörg Burger  zurückkommen, nämlich den sogenannten Paradigmenwechsel, da mein PSA in  der OFF-Phase nach meiner zweiten Runde IADT3 mit einer VZ von ca. 50  Tagen inzwischen bei 0,38 liegt. Auf der Suche nach Alternativen zu  einer weiteren ADT3-Runde habe ich mir die Audiomitschnitte der  wöchentlichen PCA-Call-In-Radioshow des amerikanischen  Prostatakrebsspezialisten Dr. Israel Barken unter http://www.pcref.org/call_past.php noch einmal angehört, abrufbar auch hier  im Archiv, etwa unter "AskDrBarken110309.mp3"), der diesen  "Paradigmenwechsel" schon seit Jahren praktiziert. Er bezieht sich in  seinen Beiträgen immer wieder auf anekdotische Erfolge aus seiner  eigenen Praxis zur Therapie mit Casodex und Avodart. Sein Protokoll  sieht vor, bei einem PSA-Rezidiv Casodex  niemals ohne Avodart - sehr  niedrigdosiert zu verschreiben, um Nebenwirkungen wie die Gynäkomastie und Osteoporose  zu vermeiden und zu verhindern, daß sich der Krebs auf Dauer davon  ernährt. Er fängt mit 50mg/Tag Casodex und 0,5 Avodart/Tag über 4 Wochen  an und wartet ab, ob das PSA daraufhin befriedigend abfällt, genaue  Zahlen nennt er nicht. Er vermindert daraufhin die Casodex-Dosis auf  50mg alle zwei Tage und versucht, je nach PSA-Response, sich auf einmal  Casodex 50mg/Woche und zweimal Avodart 0,5/Woche heranzutasten. Er  behauptet, er habe Patienten in seiner Praxis, mit denen er das Modell  schon seit 10 Jahren erfolgreich mit geringen Nebenwirkungen  praktiziere, was ich ihm ohne weiteres glaube, schon unser verstorbener  Mitkämpfer Wil de Jongh hat sich 2001 auf ihn bezogen. Ob es beim  einzelnen Patienten funktioniert, sei einen Versuch wert, vorhersagen  könne man es nicht, sagt Barken. ("The Thruth is in the Pudding"   wörtl.: "Die Wahrheit liegt im Pudding".) 
> Ich habe hier  den Bericht eines Betroffenen gefunden, der dieses Protokoll mit  einigem Erfolg, aber auch mit Nebenwirkungen angewandt hat, leider ist  der Bericht auf Englisch, mir fehlt die Zeit zur Übersetzung.
> Auch ein deutscher Urologe hat mir vor einiger Zeit eine  intermittierende Therapie mit Casodex vorgeschlagen, die sich am  PSA-Verlauf ausrichtet.
> (Ich  kenne Die Einwände von Uro FS, der sagt, unter 150mg/Tag werden nicht  alle Rezeptoren besetzt, aber die Wahrheit liegt wahrscheinlich auch  hier im Pudding. ))


Hier gibt's übrigens eine ganz aufschlußreiche Studie zu diesem Thema, bei der das durchschnittliche Ansprechen auf eine SAB immerhin 6 Jahre betrug.

Vielleicht hilft Euch das ja ein wenig.
Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Andreas,

danke für das Erinnern an Deine interessante Vorgehensweise, die meinem Fall sehr ähnlich ist.

Ich hatte  nach ADT3 nach fast 2 Jahren Pause auch Ende Nov 2010 eine SAB mit 150mg Bicalutamid/Avodart begonnen; PSA fiel von 4.2 auf 0.4 und blieb da stehen. Dann wollte ich (dummerweise)  im Sept. 2011 eine intermittierende SAB versuchen und stoppte Bicalutamid; damals war mein Testo ungewöhnlich hoch;  PSA schoss in 4 Wochen von 0.4 auf 2.5 hoch.
Begann sofort mit Eligard/Avodart; zum Glück sauste innerhalb von 5 Wochen Testo auf <0.2 und PSA auf 0,25; nochmal 4 Wochen später war PSA unter Nachweisgrenze und bleibt dort.

Habe mir letzte Woche doch noch einmal eine 3-Monats Eligard setzen lassen.

Ich habe vor, in 3 Monaten mit Eligard Schluss zu machen; würde dann aber nicht intermittieren (d.h. warten, bis PSA wieder über 3-4 ist) sondern gleich weiter machen mit SAB.

Was das richtige Vorgehen ist, wissen (leider) nur die Götter......

Bitte halte uns/mich auf dem laufenden!

Grüsse       -       Klaus

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die Studie hat meines Erachtens eine wichtige Sache gezeigt und untermauert:

Die Theorie, dass eine kontinuierliche Hormontherapie eine Hormonresistenz beschleunigt und dass man deswegen lieber eine intermittierende Hormontherapie einsetzen sollte ist einfach falsch.

Ich weiss, dass die Studie ihre Mängel hat (aber bitte, was erwarten wir von einer Studie, die vor 20 Jahren konzipiert wurde?) und nicht alle sind mit den Einschlusskriterien und Interventionen zufrieden (aber das ist doch bei jeder Studie so und Kompromisse sind beim Design einer multizentrischer Studie vorprogrammiert!).

Eine kontinuierliche Hormontherapie über einen längeren Zeitraum hat das Potential mehr Tumorzellen als lediglich eine intermittierende oder kurzfristige Hormontherapie abzutöten. Die Extrapolation dieser These ist auch untermauert durch die Studien, die eine kurzzeitige (meistens 6 Monate) mit einer langfristigen (meistens 3 Jahre) Hormontherapie in Kombination mit einer Strahlentherapie verglichen haben. Wir haben mittlerweile 2 randomisierte Studien, die zeigen, dass mehr Patienten geheilt werden, wenn die Hormontherapie über längere Zeit kontinuierlich gegeben wird.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...?dopt=Abstract
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...?dopt=Abstract

Nun frage ich ganz doof:
Wieso haben die Patienten mit der länger andauernden Hormontherapie nach der Bestrahlung länger überlebt? Weil der Tumor in der Prostata besser weg ging? Oder vielleicht, weil ihre Mikrometastasen durch die längerfristige Homrontherapie abgetötet wurden? Vermutlich eine Kombination aus beiden, allerdings geht die Schere relativ früh auseinander (in der Bolla Studie nach 4,5 Jahren), so dass man eher an die Mikrometastasen-Theorie glaubt, denn wer stirbt schon nur an einem bestrahlten Lokaltumor nach 4,5 Jahren schon?

Dass die lämngerfristige Hormontherapie Verlust an Lebensqualität bedeutet und dass die Patienten darunter heftig leiden können, bleibt ohne Zweifel. Daher darf man auch in der palliativen Situation die Ergebnisse der im ASCO gezeigten Studie nicht überbewerten. Manche Patienten würden gerne ein paar Monate kürzeres Überleben für weniger Nebenwirkungen gerne eintauschen, es bleibt eine persönliche Entscheidug. Anders ist es meines Erachtens in der kurativen Situation. Dort geht es schliesslich um Heilung.
 Herr Bolla hat das schön provokativ in einem Satz zusammengefasst: "It doesn't matter if you can still have an erection, if you are already dead."

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Die Theorie, dass eine _kontinuierliche Hormontherapie_ eine Hormonresistenz beschleunigt und dass man deswegen lieber eine intermittierende Hormontherapie einsetzen sollte ist einfach falsch.........
> 
> .......Dass die längerfristige Hormontherapie _Verlust an Lebensqualität_ bedeutet und dass die Patienten darunter heftig leiden können, bleibt ohne Zweifel........
>  "


Diese Aussagen beziehen sich alle auf die Unterdrückung der Testo-Produktion durch LHRH-A. Jetzt würde mich aber doch einmal interessieren, warum die Testo-erhaltende (sogar steigernde) alleinige Therapie mit Bicalutamid so selten in Erwägung gezogen wird. Auch hier handelt es sich um eine HORMONTHERAPIE indem das weiter vorhandene Testo gehindert wird in die PK-Zellen einzudringen. Hier ist ein Verlust von Lebensqualität kaum gegeben.

Klaus

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Das Problem ist einfach, dass Bicalutamid eventuell nicht so effektiv wie LHRH ist.
In den USA sind Bicalutamid und Flutamid als Monotherapie des metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms nicht zugelassen.

Sie S3-Leitlinie sagt dazu:

_Zu Empfehlung 6.20
In der ASCO-Guideline werden die Antiandrogene ebenfalls mit einer schwachen
Empfehlung bedacht. Hier werden medikamentöse oder operative Androgentherapie
zur initialen Behandlung empfohlen; die Therapie mit einem nichtsteroidalen
Antiandrogen kann als Alternative mit dem Patienten diskutiert werden [37].
Eine kombinierte Analyse von zwei randomisierten Studien zum Vergleich von
Bicalutamid 150 mg mit einer Androgendeprivation bei Patienten mit Metastasen
zeigte ein kürzeres progressionsfreies Überleben sowie Gesamtüberleben
(Unterschied im medianen Überleben 6 Wochen, Hazard Ratio für Zeit bis zum Tod
1,3) für das nichtsteroidale Antiandrogen [519]. Eine „post hoc“ -Analyse sowie
Untersuchungen zur Dosis-Wirkungsbeziehung von Bicalutamid legen nahe, dass
ein Unterschied im Gesamtüberleben vor allem bei Patienten mit ausgedehnter
Metastasierung (gemessen an einem PSA-Wert von >400 ng/ml) zu erwarten ist
[517; 520] (Empfehlung 6.5 b).
Im Hinblick auf die palliative Situation und die damit herausragende Bedeutung der
Lebensqualität kann laut Meinung der Autoren eine Bicalutamid-Therapie nach
Aufklärung über die Vor- und Nachteile der Therapie (möglicherweise geringere
Überlebenszeit vs. bessere Lebensqualität) alternativ zur Androgendeprivation
angeboten werden._

----------


## Reinardo

Die Überlegungen, so scharfsinnig sie auch zu sein scheinen, anerkennen nicht die Heterogenität des Krebses. Außer vielleicht ganz im Anfangsstadium ist der Prostatakrebs ein gemischt entdifferenzierter Krebs, dessen lebensgefährdende Komponente der Wirkung von Hormontherapie sich entzieht, und zwar Hormontherapie gleich welcher Art und Ausgestaltung. So tötet mit Hormontherapie man immer nur Quantität, nicht die zum Tode führende Qualität. Mit einem Leichtschussgewehr tötet man keinen Elefanten, gleich an welche Backen man den Gewehrkolben anlegt und wohin man zielt. Um wirklich etwas lebensverlängernd zu bewirken, muss schon mehr hinzukommen: eine Bestrahlung, eine (frühzeitige) Chemotherapie oder anderes. 

Für mich ist wichtig, dass die wenigen Experten, denen ich vertraue und die wenigen (älteren) Studien, die mir glaubwürdig erscheinen, zu ähnlichen Schlussfolgerungen führen, obgleich die Autoren nichts voneinander wissen bzw.wussten. So favorisiert Leibowitz die frühzeitige Chemotherapie, wann immer ihm klar ist, dass die Hormontherapie zu kurz greift. Leibowitz sieht sein Ziel vorrangig im möglichst langen Erhalt der bisherigen Lebensqualität. Patrick Walsh hingegen ist ein radikaler Verfechter der Prostatektomie, der ganz auf Heilung setzt, weil er weiss, dass Hormontherapie allein lebensverlängernd nicht wirken kann. Dieses Wissen um die Selektivität in der Wirkungsweise findet aus pathologischer Sicht Bestätigung in den Forschungsergebnissen und Fallanalysen von Tribukait und Al-Abadi, wie man sie im Wissenschaftlichen Bericht über das Experten-Symposium an der Universität Bremen vom 12. Mai 2005 nachlesen kann. Dass es keinen Unterschied macht, ob man mit Hormontherapie früh beginnt oder erst bei Einsetzen von Beschwerden, war erstmals und überzeugend in der amerikanische Veterans Administration Cooperation Urology Research Study nachgewiesen worden. Dass auch kontinuierliche im Vergleich zu intermittierender Hormontherapie zu keinem Unterschied im Überleben führt, hatte auch Prof. Miller von der Charité Berlin in einer Studie nachgewiesen.

Zu all den späteren Studien und Expertenmeinungen, die hier von Lowroad, dem Strahlentherapeuten u. a. zum Beweise von Überlebensvorteilen der einen oder anderen Ausrichtung von Hormontherapie zitiert werden, würde ich sagen, dass diese kommerziell initiiert und für die praktische Anwendung von höchst zweifelhaftem Nutzen sind. Es geht den Initiatoren dieser "Studien" bei der Empfehlung einer frühzeitigen, kontinuierlichen und maximalen Hormontherapie nur ums Geld. Um nichts anderes als nur um Umsatz und ums Geld. 

Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

> Die Studie hat meines Erachtens eine wichtige Sache gezeigt und untermauert:
> Die Theorie, dass eine kontinuierliche Hormontherapie eine Hormonresistenz beschleunigt und dass man deswegen lieber eine intermittierende Hormontherapie einsetzen sollte ist einfach falsch....


Ja, falsch, das ist das Stichwort. Allgemein wird schon von Verlängerung der Zeit bis zum Eintritt in ein kastrationsresistentes Stadium ausgegangen, wie z.B. bei Leitenberger: "...This could lead to a better quality of life during off-treatment periods and *could delay progression to castration resistance*..."[1]

Klotz und Kollegen beobachteten 1369 Patienten nach RT Versagen über 6,9Jahre. 690 erhielten IADT2, 696 ADT2, also dauerhafte zweifache (LHRH Analog + Antiandrogen). Gesamtüberlaben war etwa gleich: 8.8 Jahre (IADT2) vs. 9.1 Jahre (ADT2). Krankheitsspezifische Todesfälle waren 122 (IADT2) vs. 97 (ADT2). Andere Todesursachen: 134 (IADT2) vs. 146 (ADT2). *Die Entwicklung eines kastrationsresistenten Stadiums dauerte im IADT2 Arm durchschnittlich 20% länger!*[2]

Vielleicht haben Sie das auch nur ungeschickt formuliert, denn trotz verzögertem Kastrationsunabhängigem Stadien sind die Überlebenszeiten IADT vs. CADT in etwa gleich, vorausgesetzt, man lässt den PSA Wert in den Off-Phasen nicht auf >=20ng/ml ansteigen. Die Hussein Studie untersuchte D2 oder M1b (Knochenmetastasierte) Patienten! Diese Form der Metastasierung zeigt einen besonders schlechten Verlauf. Entsprechende Behandlungskonzepte dürfen nicht einfach auf alle Ausprägungen der Erkrankung, wie z.B. "nur" Lymphknoten metastasierte Patienten übertragen werden! Dafür fehlt eindeutig die Grundlage!

Warum eine ADT parallel zur RT angewandt die Heilungsrate erhöht ist unklar. Ihre Erklärung _"...weil ihre Mikrometastasen durch die längerfristige Hormontherapie abgetötet wurden..."_ greift, mal wieder, zu kurz. Testosteronentzug tötet Prostata- und auch Prostatakrebszellen ab, aber nicht vollständig, sonst wäre die ADT3 nach Leibowitz wesentlich erfolgreicher. Man drückt nur die Tumorlast etwas herab. Entsprechend der "Clonal Selection Hypothesis" sollten aber die übelsten Zellanteile z.B. in (Mikro)Metastasen besonders gut mit diesem Testosteronentzug zurechtkommen, ADT wäre kontraproduktiv! Da die parallele ADT zur RT aber bessere Überlebensraten zeigt, muss es wohl einen anderen Sachverhalt geben, der dafür verantwortlich ist. Kandidaten für nähere Betrachtungen sind z.B. das durch Testosteronentzug hochregulierte Immunsystem.

Natürlich gäbe es noch allerlei Ergänzende Maßnahmen, die eine Strahlensensibilisierung unterstützen könnten. Da diese aber in den Leitlinien nicht explizit dargelegt wurden, sind sie bei den strammen Leitlinien-Docs inexistent. Eigeninitiative ist mal wieder gefragt.

*Only the brave can walk alone
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Leitenberger "Intermittent hormonal therapy in the treatment of metastatic prostate cancer: a randomized trial"
*[2]:* Alan So "Quality of life and survival with intermittent hormone therapy"

----------


## gunterman

*Neue finnische Studie zeigt keine Nachteile durch Anwendung von IADT anstelle von CADT
*
Eine aktuelle finnische Studie erkennt *keine Nachteile durch IADT gegenüber CADT im Hinblick auf Gesamtüberleben und tumorspezifisches Überleben.* Sogar leichte, aber nicht signifikante Vorteile.
Bei der Lebensqualität ergaben sich Vorteile für die IADT Patienten, während Adverse Effekte in beiden Gruppen nahezu gleich auftraten.
In der Studie wurden 554 Patienten auf die Arme IADT und CADT randomisiert. Der Median-Betrachtungszeitraum betrug 65 Monate, also deutlich kürzer als in der Hussain Studie.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22498230
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22857983

----------


## gunterman

*Kanadische Studie: IADT ist CADT nicht unterlegen im Hinblick auf die Gesamtüberlebenszeit*

Eine große* randomisierte Studie* mit 1386 Patienten (690 IADT / 696 CADT) und einer Nachverfolgungsdauer von im Median 6,9 Jahren, zeigt *keine Unterlegenheit von IADT gegenüber CADT im Hinblick auf die Gesamtüberlebenszeit der Patienten.
*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22931259
Intermittent Androgen Suppression for Rising PSA Level after Radiotherapy
Crook JM, et al.

Betrachtet wird der Einsatz von IADT bzw. CADT bei steigendem PSA-Wert nach Bestrahlung. Gestartet wurde mit der Hormontherapie bei einem PSA-Wert größer 3 mg/ml und frühestens ein Jahr nach Primärbestrahlung oder Slavagebestrahlung. IADT wurde in Zyklen von 8 Monaten verabreicht und der Wiedereinstieg am steigenden PSA-Wert festgemacht. Die mediane Gesamtüberlebensdauer bei IADT betrug 8,8 Jahre, bei CADT 9,1 Jahre. Die kummulative prostatakrebsspezifische Sterblichkeit im Zeitraum von 7 Jahren betrug bei IADT 18% und bei CADT 15%. Bei der Lebensqualität zeigten sich Vorteile für die IADT.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Ich habe schon einmal recht erfolgreich intermittiert; die Pause nach ADT3 betrug etwa 22 Monate. Mache seit 10 Monaten wieder LHRH-A (Eligard) Therapie, die sehr gut verläuft (PSA<0.04 seit 7 Monaten). In 4 Wochen endet Wirksamkeit der letzten Eligard Spritze.

Da ich viel schwitze und Bedenken habe wegen Osteoporose aufgrund Testo Mangels werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich Ende September wieder Pause einlegen.

Nun überlege ich folgendes:
--  Ende Sept STOP Eligard;
--  Sobald Testo wieder kommt und PSA noch ganz unten ist (zwischen Ende Dez und März), starte ich mit Bicalutamid - 50 mg;

Damit würde ich erwarten, dass ich erheblich längere LHRH-Pause erziele und damit mein Testo entsprechend länger behalten kann.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee ??

Klaus

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Klaus,

bei deiner offenbar geringen Tumorlast ein sehr guter Gedanke.
Die unter dem Begriff geführte - Sequentielle Androgenblockade - wird mit einem Antiandrogen Bica/Flutamid und einem 5 alpha Reduktasehemmer - Proscar/Avodart durchgeeführt.

Der Vorteil ist dein Testosteron was bleibt und zu einer guten LQ führt.
Ob du auch einen so niedrigen PSA Nadir erreichst mußt du ausloten. 

Die Nachteile der Brustvergrößerung sind dir ja bekannt, wenn auch Tamoxifen etwas erreichen könnte.
In der Regel ist die Dauer etwas verkürzt, hilft aber Lebenszeit zu verlängern.( Kastrationsresistenz aufschieben )

Besser wäre natürlich gewesen du hättest einen Status deines Androgenmechanismus - Androgenrezeptorstatus - um diese Therapie durchzuführen.

Gruss
Hand-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo guntermann und Interessierte,

schade dass man bei den angeführten Studien - wer sponsorte diese Studien ? - nicht auch die NW untersucht hatte.
Z.B. die vermehrten Herzattacken, erhöhten Colesterinwerte mit den Folgen von Übergewicht, Schlaflosigkeit mit Zusatzmedikation, höher maligne Entartung, neuroendokrine Mutation, Kastrationsresistenz usw. bei der permanenten ADT.

Oder traten diese Spätfolgen erst nach 8 Jahren auf?

Fragen über Fragen. Die Ein/Ausschlußkriterien ebenso.

Nur einge Punkte, die mich sehr nachdenklich stimmen.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> bei deiner offenbar geringen Tumorlast ein sehr guter Gedanke.
> Die unter dem Begriff geführte - Sequentielle Androgenblockade - wird mit einem Antiandrogen Bica/Flutamid und einem 5 alpha Reduktasehemmer - Proscar/Avodart durchgeeführt.
> 
> Der Vorteil ist dein Testosteron was bleibt und zu einer guten LQ führt.
> Ob du auch einen so niedrigen PSA Nadir erreichst mußt du ausloten. 
> 
> Die Nachteile der Brustvergrößerung sind dir ja bekannt, wenn auch Tamoxifen etwas erreichen könnte.
> In der Regel ist die Dauer etwas verkürzt, hilft aber Lebenszeit zu verlängern.( Kastrationsresistenz aufschieben )
> 
> Besser wäre natürlich gewesen du hättest einen Status deines Androgenmechanismus - Androgenrezeptorstatus - um diese Therapie durchzuführen.



Danke, Hans-J. für die Einschätzung.

Hatte während 14 Monaten ADT3 in 2008 schon Bicalutamid (150 mg) genommen; hatte vorher Brust bestrahlen lassen, deswegen hielt sich Brustvergrösserung in Grenzen.

Ab Ende 2010 hatte ich schon einmal für 11 Monate Sequentielle Androgenblockade mit 150 mg Bicalutamid und Avodart durchgeführt; habe da einen PSA Dauerzustand von 0,4 errreicht und gehalten. Als ich dann im Okt 2011 einen Intermittierungsversuch machte (war wohl ein Fehler), stieg PSA in 6 Wochen von 0.4 auf 2.5 an.
Habe da sofort mit Eligard begonnen (gegenwärtige Therapie); PSA ging sofort wieder steil herunter.

Was ich jetzt versuchen will ist doch etwas anderes:
Bei "normaler" Intermittierung würde ich jetzt nach Eligard eine totale Pause machen bis PSA wieder um die 3 ist; nun überlege ich im Prinzip gar nicht zu intermittieren sondern warten bis nach Eligard Stop das *Testo* wieder steigt und dann bei immer noch sehr *niedrigem PSA* SOFORT mit Bicalutamid weiter machen.
Ich würde also bei PSA um die Null einfach umschwenken von LHRH auf Bicalutamid.

Überlege aber noch.......

Klaus

----------


## gunterman

> Hallo guntermann und Interessierte,
> schade dass man bei den angeführten Studien - wer sponsorte diese Studien ? - nicht auch die NW untersucht hatte.
> Z.B. die vermehrten Herzattacken, erhöhten Colesterinwerte mit den Folgen von Übergewicht, Schlaflosigkeit mit Zusatzmedikation, höher maligne Entartung, neuroendokrine Mutation, Kastrationsresistenz usw. bei der permanenten ADT.


*Nebenwirkungen bei IADT versus CADT
*
Hallo Hans,

von den Nebenwirkungen die du ansprichst ist sowohl in der finnischen als auch in der kanadischen Studie sehr wohl einiges untersucht worden, wenn auch nicht alles. Allerdings sind die Ergebnsisse nicht immer so wie du sie anscheinend vermutest. *Adverse Effekte (AE) waren in den beiden Untersuchungsarmen IADT und CADT nicht signifikant unterschiedlich.*
Beide Studien kommen aber zum Ergebnis, dass die *Lebensqualität bei IADT größer ist als bei CADT und dass dafür kein signifikanter Nachteil beim Gesamtüberleben und beim tumorspezifischen Überleben in Kauf genommen werden muß*. Beide Studien stehen somit im Widerspruch zur Hussain Studie, konnten aber leider nicht deren Aufmerksamkeit erreichen.

Nebenwirkungen in der finnischen Studie:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22857983
Advanced Prostate Cancer Treated with Intermittent or Continuous Androgen Deprivation in the Randomised FinnProstate Study VII: Quality of Life and Adverse Effects.
Salonen AJ, et al.
Es gab keine signifikanten Unterschiede beim Auftreten von AEs in den beiden Studienarmen IADT und CADT.
Kardiovaskuläre adverse Ereignisse traten bei IADT bei 87 Patienten (31,8%) und bei CADT bei 95 Patienten (33,9%) auf.
Davon starben im IADT-Arm 21 Patienten (7,7%) und im CADT-Arm 24 (8,6%).
Knochenfrakturen traten 19 (6,9%) bei IADT und 15 (5,4%) bei CADT auf.
Hitzewallungen und nächtliche Schweißausbrüche bei IADT 47,1% und bei CADT 50,4%.
Erektile Dysfunktion (15,7% IADT versus 7,9% CADT) und Depressionen waren erstaunlicher Weise im IADT-Arm häufiger.

Nebenwirkungen in der kanadischen Studie:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22931259
Intermittent Androgen Suppression for Rising PSA Level after Radiotherapy
Crook Juanita M., et al
Es traten keine signifikanten Unterschiede bei AEs zwischen den Studienarmen IADT und CADT auf.
Patienten im IADT-Arm wiesen Vorteile auf bei körperlicher Leistungsfähigkeit, Fatigue-Syndrom, Blasenfunktion, Hitzewallungen, Libido und erektiler Funktion.
Ein Sub-Untersuchungsziel war auch die Zeit bis zur Kastrationsresistenz in den beiden Studienarmen IADT versus CADT. Das Abstract macht dazu aber keine Aussage im Hinblick auf das Ergebnis, so dass vermutet werden muß, dass sich hier keine signifikanten Unterschiede ergaben, obwohl der mediane Beobachtungszeitraum von 6,9 Jahren dem in der von Andi/LowRoad vorgestellten Studie (siehe Posting 42 in diesem Thread) entsprach, bei der die Entwicklung eines kastrationsrestistenten Stadiums im IADT2 Arm durchschnittlich 20% länger dauerte.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Klaus und Interessierte,

ich sehe, dass du auch ein mündiger Betroffener bist. Mußt du auch um deine Lebenszeit zu maximieren.
Danke auch für die Information deiner Vortherapien.




> Was ich jetzt versuchen will ist doch etwas anderes:
> Bei "normaler" Intermittierung würde ich jetzt nach Eligard eine totale Pause machen bis PSA wieder um die 3 ist; nun überlege ich im Prinzip gar nicht zu intermittieren sondern warten bis nach Eligard Stop das *Testo* wieder steigt und dann bei immer noch sehr *niedrigem PSA* SOFORT mit Bicalutamid weiter machen.
> Ich würde also bei PSA um die Null einfach umschwenken von LHRH auf Bicalutamid.


Hierbei würde ich einen anderen Wirkstoff des Antiandrogens versuchen, wenn auch die NW sich anders darstellen. ( Flutamid ) - Stuhlgang -

Und herausfinden, ob noch androgensensible TZ vorhanden sind.
Fällt der PSA nach Absetzen des LHRH ( Eligard ) noch weiter als beim stabilen Nadir, kannst du mit hoher Sicherheit von weiterer A. Sensivität ausgehen - wenn auch nicht bei allen TZ -  ( biologische Reaktion des Androgenentzuges )

Steigt er dagegen - auch Testosteron bedingt - gleich wieder an, würde ich die nächste Runde nur mit dem Wechsel von Casodex nach Flutamid durchführen.

Um das herauszufinden, mußt du etwas Ruhe einbringen und den PSA auf z.B. 3 ng/ml ansteigen lassen.
Also nicht schon bei 0 PSA intervenieren, da dieser Effekt dabei manipulliert wird.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo guntermann und Interessierte,

vielen Dank, dass du noch einmal dargelegt hast, wo der Vergleich der Studien - auf Basis des Ursprungsthreads von Andi - stimmig sind und welche Kriterien außen vorblieben.




> *Nebenwirkungen bei IADT versus CADT
> 
> *Hallo Hans,
> 
> von den Nebenwirkungen die du ansprichst ist sowohl in der finnischen als auch in der kanadischen Studie sehr wohl einiges untersucht worden, wenn auch nicht alles. Allerdings sind die Ergebnsisse nicht immer so wie du sie anscheinend vermutest. *Adverse Effekte (AE) waren in den beiden Untersuchungsarmen IADT und CADT nicht signifikant unterschiedlich.*
> Beide Studien kommen aber zum Ergebnis, dass die *Lebensqualität bei IADT größer ist als bei CADT und dass dafür kein signifikanter Nachteil beim Gesamtüberleben und beim tumorspezifischen Überleben in Kauf genommen werden muß*. Beide Studien stehen somit im Widerspruch zur Hussain Studie, konnten aber leider nicht deren Aufmerksamkeit erreichen.





> Es traten keine signifikanten Unterschiede bei AEs zwischen den Studienarmen IADT und CADT auf.
> Patienten im IADT-Arm wiesen Vorteile auf bei körperlicher Leistungsfähigkeit, Fatigue-Syndrom, Blasenfunktion, Hitzewallungen, Libido und erektiler Funktion.
> Ein Sub-Untersuchungsziel war auch die Zeit bis zur Kastrationsresistenz in den beiden Studienarmen IADT versus CADT. *Das Abstract macht dazu aber keine Aussage im Hinblick auf das Ergebnis, so dass vermutet werden muß, dass sich hier keine signifikanten Unterschiede ergaben, obwohl der mediane Beobachtungszeitraum von 6,9 Jahren dem in der von Andi/LowRoad vorgestellten Studie (siehe Posting 42 in diesem Thread) entsprach, bei der die Entwicklung eines kastrationsrestistenten Stadiums im IADT2 Arm durchschnittlich 20% länger dauerte. *


Hm, welche Studie ist dann jetzt als weitgehend vollständig anzusehen und welche verschweigt was.
Oder welche Kriterien wurden ausgeblendet.
Meine Kritik zu den noch offenen Punkten erhalte ich aufrecht.

Fazit:



> *im IADT2 Arm durchschnittlich 20% länger dauerte. *


Das entspricht doch dann bei 6,9 Jahren Beobachtungszeit eine Verzögerung um 1,38 Jahre bis zur Kastrationsresistenz.

Wenn bei einer Überlebenszeit von 3 oder 4 Monaten dann - bei anderen weiterführenden Therapien  - die Jubelfanfare einer gravierenden Verlängerung postuliert wird, ist die Stille dieser Verlängerung unüberhörbar.

Anmerkung: Die gelegentlichen Aussetzer dieser Minitastastur in einigen Silben bitte ich zu entschuldigen.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

Hans-J,
vielleicht verstehst du das falsch. Diese 20% längere Zeit bis zur Kastrationsresistenz bedeutet eben _nicht_, dass damit auch eine Überlebensverlängerung einhergeht! Das ist das erstaunliche daran. 

Alle bisher gemachten Studien IADT vs. CADT haben immer nur eine _Nichtunterlegenheit_ zeigen wollen, von Überlegenheit, wie sie sich ja wg. der 20% ergeben könnte, wurde nie berichtet! Diese alte Leibowitz Hypothese, dass man keine Kastrationsresistenz entwickelt, wenn man keine (zweite) ADT mehr macht, ist fragwürdig. Bisher konnte das nicht bewiesen werden, wie denn auch? Will man keine ADT mehr einsetzen, hilft einem der hormonsensitive Status wenig. Auch ob sich Neuroendokrine-, Kleinzellige-, Hypoxische-, Siegelring- oder sonstwie entartete Zellen bilden darf zwar als Hilfsparameter gelten, konnte aber auch noch keine Unterlegenheit der CADT zeigen.

Wollen wir die ADT optimieren, muss uns mehr einfallen als IADT!

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Diskutanten,

es begann mit IAD und CAD. Daraus wurde dann IADT und CADT. Wenn ein wenig mit dem Thema vertrauter von Prostatakrebs betroffener Mann z. B. versucht, über Google herauszufinden, was diese Abkürzungen bedeuten, findet er wirklich nichts, was eine vernünftige Erklärung bietet. Außer vielleicht *das.* Man sollte im Forum gelegentlich bei nachfolgenden Beiträgen auch mal wieder die wörtliche Bedeutung der Abkürzungen mit einfließen lassen. Man erspart den weniger belesenen Lesern das umständliche Zurückblättern, um zu begreifen, um was es geht. Danke für Verständnis dieser Einlassung.

P.S.: In Ralfs berühmter Aufstellung über Abkürzungen bzw. Begriffe sind natürlich auch IADT + CADT enthalten. Siehe* hier*.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Andi,




> Hans-J,
> vielleicht verstehst du das falsch. Diese 20% längere Zeit bis zur Kastrationsresistenz bedeutet eben _nicht_, dass damit auch eine Überlebensverlängerung einhergeht! Das ist das erstaunliche daran.


Vielleicht habe ich da ein Verständigungsproblem.
Diese Studien hatten doch einen Beobachtungszeitraum von vergleichbaren 6,9 Jahren.
INNERHALB dieses Zeitraumes führte es zu den ausgeführten Ergebnissen.




> *im IADT2 Arm durchschnittlich 20% länger dauerte. *



Hier endet jedoch die Studie und untersucht den weiteren Verlauf nicht mehr.

Dann folgert doch daraus NACH der Beobachtungszeit, dass diejenigen welche eine IADT machten bis zum Kastrationeintritt besagten Vorteil hatten. 




> Das entspricht doch dann bei 6,9 Jahren Beobachtungszeit eine Verzögerung um 1,38 Jahre bis zur Kastrationsresistenz.


Oder irre ich mich da?




> Wollen wir die ADT optimieren, muss uns mehr einfallen als IADT!


Welcome on board Andi. Aber jede Krücke zum weiterbewegen ist mir lieber als gar keine, wohlwissend dass diese Krücke nur ein Behelf ist und mit zunehmender Wichtung den neueren Therapieformen angepaßt werden muß. Das hierbei auch eine umfassende Diagnostik vonnöten ist, ergibt sich daraus zwangsläufig.

Aber es ist doch auch festzustellen, dass das verharren in den Thesen von Leibowitz und die jahrzentelange ADT in allen Facetten angewendet, publiziert und wie eine tibetanische Gebetsmühle vorgetragen, zu lange die Neuerungen nicht beachtet hat.




> Diese alte Leibowitz Hypothese, dass man keine Kastrationsresistenz entwickelt, wenn man keine (zweite) ADT mehr macht, ist fragwürdig.


Für seine Erkenntnisse sollte man schon dankbar sein, wenn aber die erweiterten Erkenntnisse im Zeitablauf z.B. der hypersensitiven Androgenmechanismusses und seiner Rückführung nicht beachtet werden - siehe auch deinen Ausführungen usw. usw. dann ist es doch Aufgabe der Schwerbetroffenen Verbesserungen anzumahnen.




> Will man keine ADT mehr einsetzen, hilft einem der hormonsensitive Status wenig.


Natürlich doch, um eine andere Therapieform rechtzeitig zu wählen, wo mit evtl. wenigen NW Zeit zu maximieren ist. 

@Harald, gut dass du das noch einmal ausgeführt hast. Wir sollten es unbedingt im Auge behalten und dieses berücksichtigen, wenn die Pferde mal wieder mit uns durchgehen wollen.


Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Hier endet jedoch die Studie und untersucht den weiteren Verlauf nicht mehr....


Du meinst also, hätte man es länger beobachtet, hätte sich auch ein Vorteil für die IADT ergeben? Stützt sich diese Hypothese irgendwie auf Daten, oder ist das mehr so eine "Vermutung"?

----------


## gunterman

> Du meinst also, hätte man es länger beobachtet, hätte sich auch ein Vorteil für die IADT ergeben? Stützt sich diese Hypothese irgendwie auf Daten, oder ist das mehr so eine "Vermutung"?


Die Vermutung ist natürlich schon naheliegend, dass durch IADT der Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz des Prostatakarzinoms hinausgeschoben und damit die Gesamtüberlebenszeit verlängert werden kann. Diese Vermutung wird durchaus auch in wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen geäußert, aber leider bisher nicht hinreichend durch Studien belegt.

*Zeitspanne bis zur Kastrationsresistenz*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2881848/
Duration of First Off-Treatment Interval Is Prognostic for Time to Castration Resistance and Death in Men With Biochemical Relapse of Prostate Cancer Treated on a Prospective Trial of Intermittent Androgen Deprivation
Evan Y. Yu, et al
"After the first cycle, median time to CRPC was 2.9 years, and median time to death was 3.7 years. Median number of cycles completed was three (range, one to nine cycles), and median times from primary treatment to CRPC and to death were 8.6 years (range, 2.8 to 21.0 years) and 11.5 years (range, 5.0 to 21.6 years), respectively."

*Nach dem ersten Zyklus der Intermetierenden Hormontherapie* (IADT) betrug die *mediane Zeitdauer bis zur Katstrationsresistenz 2,9 Jahre* und die *mediane Zeitdauer bis zum Tod 3,7 Jahre*. Die mediane Anzahl der im Rahmen der IADT vollendeten Zyklen betrug 3 (Spanne: ein bis neun Zyklen). Die *mediane Zeitspanne von der Primärtherapie*, entweder radikale Prostatektomie (RP) oder Bestrahlung (RT), *bis zur Kastrationsresistenz des PCa betrug 8,6* *Jahre* (Spanne: 2,8 bis zu 21 Jahre) und* bis zum Tod 11,5 Jahre* (Spanne: 5 bis 21,6 Jahre).

Die angegebenen Spannen zeigen, wie weit individuelle Überlebenszeiten und Zeiten bis zur Kastrationsresistenz vom Medianwert abweichen können.

Lieber Hans,

die kanadische Studie hat zwar "nur"  einen medianen Beobachtungszeitraum von 6,9 Jahren, aber da sind für einzelne Studienteilnehmer auch Zeiträume von bis zu 10 Jahren und mehr enthalten.

Wenn man die Zeiträume aus obiger Studie (Evan,Duration of ..) heranzieht, dann müßte sich ein eventueller Überlebensvorteil durch IADT gegenüber CADT durch späteren Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz des PCa, im Studienzeitraum der kanadischen Studie eigentlich schon zeigen.

----------


## LowRoad

> Die Vermutung ist natürlich schon naheliegend, dass durch IADT der Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz des Prostatakarzinoms hinausgeschoben und _damit die Gesamtüberlebenszeit verlängert werden kann_...


Logisch ist das naheliegend, aber warum wird das in den IADT vs. CADT Studien nicht bestätigt? Praktisch alle Studien zu diesem Thema zeigen eine minimale Unterlegenheit der IADT, in Bezug auf das Überleben. Auch die Early vs. Deferred Studien zeigen eher ein Überlebensvorteil bei Early.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir, wenn der Weg durch die Instanzen gewählt werden soll, wie ihn z.B. der AK-FPK vorsieht, die Themen seriös vorgebracht werden. Dazu ist es notwendig Forderungen anhand von Studienergebnissen zu formulieren, sich nicht von Wunschdenken leiten zu lassen, um aus der Voodoo-Ecke raus zu kommen Verschwörungstheorien den Untergangspropheten zu überlassen. Fordern wir einen Paradigmenwechsel von unseren Ärzten, sollten wir auch bereit sein uns z.B. vom Übervater der Hormonentzugstherapie - Bob Leibowitz - zu emanzipieren. Es sollte doch nach all den Jahren gelingen zu erkennen, was hat der Mann wegweisend vorangebracht, und wo hat er sich irgendwie verrannt!

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad:-

Dein Seitenhieb auf Leibowitz bringt mich wieder einmal dazu, etwas zu schreiben. Ich finde keine Quellenangabe von Dir, mit welcher Du begruenden koenntest, dass Leibowitz als "Uebervater" Dinge behauptet, von denen wir uns distanzieren muessten. Was hast Du bei ihm gelesen, das so unsinnig ist, wie Deine Wortwahl es insinuiert? Eine kontinuierliche Hormontherapie hat er wegen der desastroesen Folgen nicht befuerwortet. Statt der intermittierenden Hormontherapie favorisiert er aus gutem Grund eine fruehzeitige Chemotherapie.
Dass er mit der DHB den Prostatakrebs im Fruehstadium zu heilen versucht ist auch nicht unsinnig, da der Prostatakrebs anfangs noch homogen hormonsensibel ist. Leibowitz ist ein guter Beobachter des Krebsgeschehens. Er hat mit intermittierender Behandlung begonnen und festgestellt, dass ein Teil seiner Patienten einen zweiten Zyklus nicht benoetigte. So ist die DHB entstanden und die These vom moeglichen "stabilen PSA-Plateau" nach 13 Monaten dreifacher Hormonblockade. Ich finde solche Ueberlegungen doch viel intelligenter als die derzeitige Praxis von "Hormontherapie kontinuierlich oder intermittierend, bis nichts mehr geht".
Wo man bei Leibowitz kritisch ansetzen muss, das hat Dr. F.E. in einem seiner Beitraege einmal geschrieben, ist seine bedingungslose Ablehnung "kurativer" Therapie. Diese Verfahren sind in den letzten 10 Jahren wesentlich verbessert worden und rechtfertigen nicht mehr die bedingungslose Ablehnung von einst.

In letzter Zeit habe ich die neuesten Veroeffentlichungen von Leibowitz im Internet nicht mehr verfolgt, weil ich z.Zt. andere Sorgen habe. Aber vielleicht findet sich jemand, der dazu noch etwas Erhellendes sagen kann.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## gunterman

> Logisch ist das naheliegend, aber warum wird das in den IADT vs. CADT Studien nicht bestätigt?* Praktisch alle Studien zu diesem Thema zeigen eine minimale Unterlegenheit der IADT, in Bezug auf das Überleben.*


Hallo Andi,

die von mir vorgestellte* finnische Studie zeigt keine minimale Unterlegenheit von IADT gegenüber CADT*. Hier ist es, wie in meinem Posting (Nr.43 in diesem Thread) geschrieben, mal ausnahmsweise umgekehrt.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22498230
The FinnProstate Study VII: intermittent versus continuous androgen deprivation in patients with advanced prostate cancer.
Salonen AJ, et al.
Die Studienteilnehmer im IADT Arm hatten in der Mehrzahl der Vergleichskategorien minimal günstigere Werte als im CADT-Arm. Allerdings waren die Unterschiede nicht signifikant.
Dieser Widerspruch zur Hussain-Studie hat ja auch zu entsprechenden Kommentaren in der Fachwelt geführt, wie z.B. hier:
http://prostatecancerinfolink.net/20...-confused-yet/
IAD versus CAD all over again: are you confused yet?

Im Verfolgungszeiraum (Median 5,4 Jahre) starben (*alle Todesursachen*) 392 von 554 Patienten (71%). Davon waren *186* (*68%* Bezugsgröße 186/274) Patienten mit* IADT* und *206* (*74%* Bezugsgröße 206/280) Patienten mit *CADT* behandelt worden. 
*An Prostatakrebs starben* im Verfolgungszeiraum 248 von 554 Patienten (54%). Davon waren *117 (43%* Bezugsgröße 117/274) Patienten mit *IADT* und *131 (47%* Bezugsgröße 131/280) Patienten mit* CADT* behandelt worden.
Die mediane Zeitdauer von der Randomisierung bis zur Tumorprogression oder Tod betrug:
*34,5 Monate* im *IADT*-Arm bis zur *Tumorprogression*;
3*0,2 Monate* im *CADT*-Arm bis zur *Tumorprogression*;
*45,2* Monate im *IADT*-Arm bis zum *Tod durch Postatakrebs*;
*44,3* Monate im *CADT*-Arm bis zum *Tod durch Prostatakrebs*.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Andi&Interessierte,

[QUOTE/]Logisch ist das naheliegend, aber warum wird das in den IADT vs. CADT Studien nicht bestätigt? Praktisch alle Studien zu diesem Thema zeigen eine minimale Unterlegenheit der IADT, in Bezug auf das Überleben. Auch die Early vs. Deferred Studien zeigen eher ein Überlebensvorteil bei Early.
[/QUOTE]

Die geringen Überlebensvorteile im CADT- Arm werden ja auch von mir nicht bestritten, aber die fehlenden differenzierten Kriterien allemal.
Siehe hierzu auch die kritischen Anmerkungen von Prof. Schostak und guntermann.

Eine zeitaktuelle, differenzierte Studie im Folgenden:

*Studie SWOG 9346: Vergleich von intermittierender versus kontinuierlicher kompletter Androgenblockade bei Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom*




*Titel des Originals:*

Intermittent (IAD) versus continuous androgen deprivation (CAD) in hormone sensitive metastatic prostate cancer (HSM1PC) patients (pts): Results of S9346 (INT-0162), an international phase III trial.

*Abstract-Nr.:*
*Jahr:*
2012

*Original im Internet:*
J Clin Oncol 30, 2012 (suppl; abstr 4)

*Autor/en:*

Maha Hussain, Catherine M. Tangen, Celestia S. Higano, E. David Crawford, Glenn Liu, George Wilding, Stephen Prescott, Atif Akdas, Eric Jay Small, Nancy Ann Dawson, Bryan J Donnelly, Peter Venner, Ulka N. Vaishampayan, Paul F. Schellhammer, David I. Quinn, Derek Raghavan, Nicholas J. Vogelzang, Ian Murchie Thompson

*Institution/en:*

University of Michigan Comprehensive Cancer Center, Ann Arbor, MI; SWOG Statistical Center, Seattle, WA; Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center, Seattle, WA; University of Colorado Health Science Center, Aurora, CO; University of Wisconsin Carbone Cancer Center, Madison, WI; St. James University Hopsital, Leeds, United Kingdom; Marmara University, Istanbul, Turkey; University of California, San Francisco, San Francisco, CA; Georgetown Lombardi Comprehensive Cancer Center, Washington, DC; Prostate Cancer Institute, Calgary, AB, Canada; Cross Cancer Institute, Edmonton, AB, Canada; Karmanos Cancer Institute, Wayne State University, Detroit, MI; Urology of Virginia, Norfolk, VA; University of Southern California Norris Comprehensive Cancer Center, Los Angeles, CA; Carolinas Medical Center, Charlotte, NC; US Oncology Research, LLC, McKesson Specialty Health, The Woodlands, TX, and Comprehensive Cancer Centers of Nevada, Las Vegas, NV; University of Texas Health Science Center at San Antonio, San Antonio, TX


*Zusammenfassung des Berichts*

Eine intermittierende ist der kontinuierlichen Androgenblockade bei Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom unterlegen.
*Bericht über die Inhalte der Studie*

*Begründung, Rationale*

Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom entwickeln unter antihormoneller Therapie regelhaft eine Hormonresistenz, das mittlere Überleben beträgt nur 2,5-3 Jahre. Experimentelle Daten legen nahe, dass durch einen intermittierenden Hormonentzug die Dauer der Hormonabhängigkeit bei verbesserter Lebensqualität verlängert werden kann.
*Fragestellung der Studie*

In der vorliegenden Studie wurde untersucht, ob eine intermittierende Hormonblockade (IAD) im Vergleich zum kontinuierlichen Hormonentzug (CAD) bei Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom in Remission nach 7 Monaten antihormoneller Therapie zu einem vergleichbaren Überleben führt. Studiendesign: Nicht-Unterlegenheit; primärer Studienendpunkt: Überleben. Datenanalyse: Für die Annahme der Hypothese wurde ein oberes 95%-Konfidenzintervall für Hazard-Ratio (HR) von 1,2 kalkuliert.
*Art der Studie*

Randomisierte Phase-III-Studie, international unter Mitarbeit von 5 Studiengruppen (SWOG, CALGB, ECOG, NCIC und EORTC).
*Behandlung, Protokolle, Durchführung bzw.  Methode*

Das mediane Follow-up lag bei 9,2 Jahren.
Studienablauf: Patienten mit Remission nach 7 monatiger antihormoneller Therapie wurden in IAD und CAD randomisiert. Im IAD-Arm wurde monatlich PSA bestimmt. Die antihormonelle Therapie wurde wieder aufgenommen bei PSA ≥20 ng/ml (falls initialer PSA-Wert >20) oder PSA ≥ Baseline (bei Baseline <20) oder bei Auftreten von Symptomen. Falls nach einer erneuten Therapiedauer von 7 Monaten wieder ein PSA-Wert <4 ng/ml erreicht wurde, erfolgte erneut eine Therapiepause.
Therapie: kompletter Androgenentzug: Goserelin plus Bicalutamid.
Definition der Tumorlast: gering (Befall Wirbelsäule, Becken und/oder Lymphknoten); hoch (Befall Rippen, Extremitäten und/oder viszerale Metastasen).

*Ergebnisse, Toxizität*

3040 Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom (Performance-Status 0-2, PSA >5 ng/ml) wurden von 5/1995 bis 9/2008 in die Studie aufgenommen. Alle erhielten eine komplette Androgenblockade mit Goserelin und Bicalutamid. Nach 7 Monaten erreichten 1535 eine Remission (PSA <4) und wurden in je einen Studienarm mit Fortsetzung der antihormonellen Therapie (CAD) oder Therapiepause bis zum Progress (IAD) randomisiert.
Die Toxizitäten Grad 3/4 waren in beiden Studienarmen vergleichbar. Nach Randomisation betrug die Dauer der antihormonellen Therapie im IAD-Arm etwa 50% der Dauer im CAD-Arm.
Das mediane Gesamtüberleben (OS) betrug in Studienarm mit CAD 5,8 vs. 5,1 Jahre, das Überleben nach 10 Jahren 29 vs. 23% (HR 1,09; 0,95-1,24). Vom Studiendesign musste für eine Nicht-Unterlegenheit ein oberes Konfidenzintervall von 1,20 unterschritten werden, somit konnte eine Unterlegenheit der IAD nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Subgruppenanalysen zeigten, dass IAD bei Patienten mit hoher Tumorlast nicht unterlegen war. Demgegenüber profitierten Patienten mit minimaler Erkrankung von einem kontinuierlichen Hormonentzug (HR 1,23).

*Schlussfolgerung der Autoren aus der Publikation*

Nach den Studiendaten kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass eine intermittierende antihormonelle Behandlung bei Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom zu einem verkürzten Überleben führt; das trifft insbesondere auf Patienten mit geringer Tumorlast zu. CAD bleibt der Therapiestandard.
*Kommentar / Beurteilung*

Es handelt sich um die größte Studie zum Vergleich von IAD mit CAD beim metastasierten Prostatakarzinom. Im Studiendesign wurde für die Annahme der Nicht-Unterlegenheit ein oberes 95%-Konfidenzintervall von 1,2 festgelegt. Dieses wurde im Ergebnis mit 1,24 überschritten, damit handelt es sich um eine negative Studie. Vorgestellt wurde noch eine Subgruppenanalyse der Therapieergebnisse bezogen auf Patienten mit geringer und hoher Tumorlast. Nach Meinung der Autoren konnte dabei gezeigt werden, dass IAD bei Patienten mit hoher Tumorlast nicht unterlegen ist, bei Patienten mit geringer Tumorlast aber zu schlechteren Ergebnissen führt. Dieser Einschätzung wurde in der Diskussion widersprochen. Erstens sei diese Subgruppenanalyse nicht geplant gewesen, zweitens sei die Definition von hoher und geringer Tumorlast (siehe oben) unklar und nicht allgemein akzeptiert. Es bleibt dabei, CAD ist die Standardtherapie für alle Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom.




*Autor des Berichts:*
Prof. Dr. med. Thomas Südhoff (a); Prof. Dr. med. Meinolf Karthaus (b)

*Institution:*
(a) II. Medizinische Klinik, Klinikum Passau, Innstrasse 76, 94032 Passau; (b) Klinik für Hämatologie und Onkologie, Klinikum Neuperlach, Städtisches Klinikum München GmbH, Oskar-Maria-Graf-Ring 51, 81737 München

*Letzte Änderung:*
29.06.2012

Die Beachtung sollte auf die Differenzierung der Metastasierung liegen.

Da wir ausschließlich das Kriterium "Überleben" im Focus haben und weitere Kriterien nicht definiert wurden noch folgender Link der sehr gründlich gelesen werden sollte.

Erst danach wird eine umfassende Wertung der Betroffenen möglich  sein, die es betrifft und durch den AK FPK vertreten sind.

http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/6570.pdf

Lieber Andi,
nachfolgende Ausführungen enttäuschen mich sehr, sie passen weder zu deinem sehr guten Anfangsthread noch zum Thema und basiert auf falschen Erkenntnissen die du hier formulierst. Sie sind nicht zutreffend und für die AK'ler ein Schlag ins Gesicht, die sich einem ganzheitlichen, fortschrittlichen und verbesserten Therapieansatz für Schwerbetroffene einsetzen. Weitab von Voodoo und Steinzeit.




> Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir, wenn der Weg durch die Instanzen gewählt werden soll, wie ihn z.B. der AK-FPK vorsieht, die Themen seriös vorgebracht werden. Dazu ist es notwendig Forderungen anhand von Studienergebnissen zu formulieren, sich nicht von Wunschdenken leiten zu lassen, um aus der Voodoo-Ecke raus zu kommen Verschwörungstheorien den Untergangspropheten zu überlassen.


Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

Mein lieber *Günter*,
OK, es gibt eine Studie, die eine ganz leichte Überlegenheit des IADT Arms zeigt. Das gilt aber nur für die PCA spezifische Sterblichkeit, ein unzulässiger Parameter, denn betrachtet man die OS, sieht es anders aus:

_"Median times to death (all cause) were 45.2 and 45.7 months..."_ (IADT/CADT)

Schauen wir uns nochmal das Paper von Ulf Tunn[1] an. Er listet 8 Phase-III Studien CADT/IADT betreffend auf:

NCI/PR7
EC507
ICELAND
SEUG
Japan
AP17/95
SWOG9346
EC210

Median time to disease progression: *16.6* Month(IADT) vs. *11.5* Month (CADT)
Median time to death: *51.4* Month (IADT) vs. *53.8* Month (CADT)

Trotz verzögerter Progression leben die Pts. im IADT Arm etwas kürzer! Diese Tendenz zeigt sich ja auch schon in der von dir gebrachten Finnischen Studie. Viel wichtiger als die wenigen Monate plus/minus ist aber doch die Erkenntnis, dass weder CADT noch IADT der Durchbruch ist! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Ulf Tunn, Can Intermittent Hormone Therapy Fulfil its Promise?

----------


## LowRoad

> ...nachfolgende Ausführungen enttäuschen mich sehr, sie passen weder zu deinem sehr guten Anfangsthread noch zum Thema und *basiert auf falschen Erkenntnissen die du hier formulierst*....


Ja, das mag wohl sein.... Momentan sehe ich das so.

----------


## gunterman

> Das gilt aber nur für *die PCA spezifische Sterblichkeit, ein unzulässiger Parameter*, denn betrachtet man die OS, sieht es anders aus:


Mein lieber Andi,
das überrascht mich jetzt aber schon etwas. Warum soll das tumorspezifische Überleben ein unzulässiger Parameter sein?
Ich denke dass *für den Vergleich von IADT versus CADT das tumorspezifische Überleben sogar das bessere Vergleichskriterium als das Gesamtüberleben ist.*
Für die *PREFERE Studie* (Große deutsche Studie zum Vergleich der Therapieoptionen beim Prostatakarzinom) wurde nach langer wissenschaftlicher Diskussion das *Kriterium "Tumorspezifischer Tod" gewählt* und nicht die von dir präferierte Gesamtüberlebenszeit. Es ist das richtige Kriterium für den Therapievergleich, wenn es keine gravierenden unterschiedlichen adversen Effekte der Therapieformen gibt. Bei IADT versus CADT wurde durch fast alle Studien bestätigt, dass adverse Effekte, also insbesondere Herzkreislauferkrankungen und dadurch bedingte Todesfälle, nahezu gleich auftraten. Also warum soll das "Gesamtüberleben", bei dem Todesfälle, die mit der Therapie rein gar nichts zu tun haben, mit einbezogen sind, der einzig zulässsige Vergleichs-Parameter sein?

Zitat Andi: "Viel wichtiger als die wenigen Monate plus/minus ist aber doch die Erkenntnis, dass weder CADT noch IADT der Durchbruch ist! "
Diesbezüglich haben wir (leider) keinen Dissens.

Ein Kriterium im Vergleich IADT versus CADT, das wir bisher noch nicht betrachtet haben, sind die Kosten, die für die Krankenkassen schon eine bedeutsame Rolle spielen könnten.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=22868247
Intermittent LHRH Therapy in the Management of Castrate-resistant Prostate Cancer (CRPCa): Results of a Multi-institutional Randomized Prospective Clinical Trial.
Organ M., et al.
Im zwei Jahresvergleich kostete IADT fast nur ein Drittel von CADT ($3135 Kanadische Dollar versus $8253).

----------


## RuStra

> Zitat Andi: "Viel wichtiger als die wenigen Monate plus/minus ist aber doch die Erkenntnis, dass weder CADT noch IADT der Durchbruch ist! "
> Diesbezüglich haben wir (leider) keinen Dissens.


hi, folks, dummerweise sehe ich mich gezwungen, mich in die Debatte um HB wieder einzumischen. Gestern meinen neuesten PSA bekommen (8,5), es geht wieder los, die Strahlentherapie ist Geschichte - standardmässig droht mir die nächste HB.

Ich finde diesen Konsens zwischen Andi und Günter den entscheidenden Gedanken: Kein Durchbruch. Weil so oder so entwickelt sich Androgenresistenz, weil die ehedem androgenregulierten Zellen reagieren und sich anpassen. Was an der IADT vor allem interessant ist, ist weniger ihr angeblicher Überlebensvorteil als die Möglichkeit, in der HB-freien Zeit was gegen die bis dahin passierte biologische Anpassung der Zellen zu tun. Hier hätte ich gern entsprechende Studien bzw. Ergebnisse.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Interessierte,

guntermann führte aus:




> *Nach dem ersten Zyklus der Intermetierenden Hormontherapie* (IADT) betrug die *mediane Zeitdauer bis zur Katstrationsresistenz 2,9 Jahre* und die *mediane Zeitdauer bis zum Tod 3,7 Jahre*. Die mediane Anzahl der im Rahmen der IADT vollendeten Zyklen betrug 3 (Spanne: ein bis neun Zyklen). Die *mediane Zeitspanne von der Primärtherapie*, entweder radikale Prostatektomie (RP) oder Bestrahlung (RT), *bis zur Kastrationsresistenz des PCa betrug 8,6* *Jahre* (Spanne: 2,8 bis zu 21 Jahre) und* bis zum Tod 11,5 Jahre* (Spanne: 5 bis 21,6 Jahre).
> 
> Die angegebenen Spannen zeigen, wie weit individuelle Überlebenszeiten und Zeiten bis zur Kastrationsresistenz vom Medianwert abweichen können.


Inwieweit hier nun der Status "leicht metastasiert" und "stärker metastasiert" eine Rolle spielen in dieser Studie wurde ja offenbar dort nicht berücksichtigt. 
Dann stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, inwieweit die Metastasierung richtig bewertet und zugeordnet wurde, in den Studien, die diese Kriterien berücksichtigten.

Das hatte ja auch schon Prof. Schostak - ganz zu Anfang - ausgeführt.

Deine Ausführungen - oben - zeigen ja sehr klar an, wie hoch und unterschiedlich die Abweichungen vom Medianwert sein können. Daraus ergibt sich doch dann eine unbekannte Größe X, die hohes Potential hat, bis zur Kastrationsresistenz davon zu profitieren.




> Lieber Hans,
> 
> die kanadische Studie hat zwar "nur"  einen medianen Beobachtungszeitraum von 6,9 Jahren, aber da sind für einzelne Studienteilnehmer auch Zeiträume von bis zu 10 Jahren und mehr enthalten.


Das wird wohl dann auch für andere Studien so sein in der Nachbeobachtungszeit. Da aber die meisten offenbar verstorben sind, wäre es doch von höchstem Interesse, dass die Überlebendendaten in den jeweiligen Armen weiter untersucht und die Daten auch veröffentlicht würden.

Dazu müssen wir uns wohl noch etwas Gedulden müssen.

guntermann schrieb:



> Ich denke dass *für den Vergleich von IADT versus CADT das tumorspezifische Überleben sogar das bessere Vergleichskriterium als das Gesamtüberleben ist.*


Volle Zustimmung.




> Ein Kriterium im Vergleich IADT versus CADT, das wir bisher noch nicht betrachtet haben, sind die Kosten, die für die Krankenkassen schon eine bedeutsame Rolle spielen könnten.


Obwohl es ein heißes Eisen ist die Kostenfrage in Verbindung bestmöglicher medizinischer Versorgung zu sehen, kann es aber in Zeiten von hohem Kostendruck und notwendiger, optimierter Versorgung kein Tabuthema mehr sein.
Dazu stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Interessen konform und welche konträr dazu anzusehen sind.

Die Krankenkassenverbände wünschen minimierte Kosten nach Kosten/Nutzen Analyse.
Aber was möchte die Pharma und was die Ärzte?
Keine Unternehmung nimmt gerne Umsatzeinbußen hin und wird versuchen mit einem höheren Grad der Marktdurchdringung (purchasing power) verlorenes Terrain wieder zu gewinnen und auszudehnen.

Aber eine viel größere Gefahr sehe ich an dem Festhalten von Innovationen, die sich im Zyklus des Abwärtstrends befinden.
Hier ist jedes Unternehmen bestrebt, diese so lange wie es geht am Markt zu halten, denn hier ist die Gewinnmaxime am stärksten ausgeprägt. Verbesserungen werden zurückgefahren zu Gunsten von Neuinnovationen.
Monopolisten und Oligopolisten verschärfen die Situation.

Lieber Andi, das hat nichts mit Verschwörung zu tun, sondern nur mit klarer Analyse von Istzuständen, wie der Markt funktioniert. Ob wir das so wollen oder nicht, wir können es durch Verbraucherverhalten regulieren und beeinflussen, aber nicht verhindern.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...das überrascht mich jetzt aber schon etwas. Warum soll das tumorspezifische Überleben ein unzulässiger Parameter sein?...


Mein lieber Günter,
nein nein, das ist sicher kein unzulässiger Parameter! Wir diskutieren hier aber nicht über Erstbehandlungsmodalitäten (PREFERE Studie), sondern über Phase-III Studien zur Frage IADT vs. CADT. Bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass diese Art von Studien, die in der höchsten Evidenzklasse angesiedelt sind, und damit zulassungsrelevante Ergebnisse zeigen sollten, immer das Gesamtüberleben (OS) als Endpunkt hatten/haben? Surrogate Parameter wie Biochemische-Rezidivfreiheit (BCR) oder auch das krankheitsspezifische Überleben (DSS) sind nur zulässig, wenn sie mit dem Gesamtüberleben korrelieren, dachte ich bisher[1].

Liege ich da falsch?

----------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* LowRoad, Surrogate-Parameter bei PCA

----------


## gunterman

*"Tumorspezifischer Tod" versus "Gesamtüberleben (OS)" als Studienendziel*

Hallo Andi,

wenn du jetzt den "tumorspezifischen Tod" doch als zulässigen Parameter siehst, dann bringt uns das ja schon wieder ganz nahe zusammen und das ist dann wohl für die meisten Forumsteilnehmer auch die notwendige und hinreichende Botschaft.

Trotzdem für dich aber meine Sicht der Dinge und das ganz ohne Hinzuziehung von Studien sondern nur mit common sense:

Wenn ich es recht sehe, dann haben wir eine unterschiedliche Meinung darüber, was das eigentlich primäre Studienendziel bei Krebstherapien und Krebsmedikamenten sein sollte (!) und nicht was es derzeit tatsächlich ist. 

Ein Studienendziel sollte meiner Meinung nach einen möglichst monokausalen Wirkungszusammenhang mit der gewählten Therapie aufweisen.
Dies ist beim "tumorspezifischen Tod" am ehesten der Fall, keinesfalls jedoch beim "Overall Survival" (Gesamtüberleben) mit der Einbeziehung aller möglichen Todesursachen. Deshalb wählt die PREFERE Studie auch zurecht den tumorspezifischen Tod als Untersuchungsendziel. Allerdings bleibt abzuwarten, ob das auch durchgehalten werden kann.

Aber wieso kommt bei den meisten Untersuchungen als primäres Studienendziel derzeit das Overall Survival (OS) zum tragen?
Gilt denn: Wer länger lebt hat recht! ?
Ein Rückgriff auf archaische und mittelalterliche Formen der Rechtsfindung, das Gottesurteil (Bewußt etwas pointiert ausgedrückt!).
Je länger der Untersuchungszeitraum um so mehr schlägt die "unsichtbare Hand" bei einem Studienpatientenkollektiv zu. Bei einem älteren Patientenkollektiv, wie es bei Prostatakrebsstudien meistens der Fall ist, wird die Mehrzahl der Studienteilnehmer an anderen Erkrankungen versterben, als an Prostatakrebs.

Der prozentuale Einfluß des Todes durch Prostatakrebs in der Funktion OS = f(Tod durch Prostatakrebs,Tod durch Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen,Tod durch x y z...) ist entscheidend. Wenn der "Tod durch Prostatakrebs" z.B. mehr als 80% Einfluß auf das OS hat, dann ist OS voraussichtlich ein geeignetes Surrogat für das "tumorspezifisches Überleben". Bei Prostatakrebs ist das aber sehr häufig nicht gewährleistet. Bei niedrigem und mittlerem Risiko kann der Einfluß des Prostatakrebses auf das OS sich z.B. nur mit 10% darstellen und hinter dem Tod durch Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen völlig zurücktreten.  Der Einfluß einer Prostatakrebstherapie, die nur einen geringfügigen Überlebensvorteil aufweist, auf das OS ist dann voraussichtlich noch viel geringer und kann sich im ungünstigsten Fall um die 2% Einfluß auf das OS bewegen. Es muß dann die heroische Annahme getroffen werden, dass 98% des Einflusses auf das OS (die nicht Gegenstand der Untersuchung sind) in allen Studienarmen in gleicher Weise wirken. Das Ergebnis für das Studienendziel OS ist dann mehr durch Gottesurteil geprägt, als durch den Einfluß einer Therapie oder eines Medikaments für Prostatakrebs.

In den medizinischen Studien werden normalerweise weder prozentuale Anteile oder Gewichte für die einzelnen Einflußgrößen auf das OS angegeben, noch gibt es Ausführungen zu den Verknüpfungen der einzelnen Einflußgrößen (z.B. ob diese additiv, multiplikativ, exponentiell, .., oder gar nicht verknüpft sind).
Selbst wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeiten für den Einfluß der einzelnen Wirkungsgrößen in der Funktion für das OS bekannt sind, dann sind medizinische Studien von der Patientenanzahl her fast immer viel zu klein, als dass sich diese Wahrscheinlichkeiten nach dem Gesetz der großen Zahl auch nur wirklich annähernd realisieren.

Festzuhalten ist, dass das OS beim Prostatakrebs, insbesondere bei geringem und mittlerem Risiko, ein eigentlich nicht geeignetes Studienendziel ist und in der Mehrzahl der Fälle auch kein geeignetes Surrogat für den "tumorspezifischen Tod" darstellt.

In einer Guidance für die amerikanische Pharmaindustrie bezüglich geeigneter Studienendziele für FDA-Zulassungen kommt "tumorspezifischer Tod" im engeren Sinn überhaupt nicht vor, sondern das OS wird als das generell am besten geeignetes Studienendziel proklamiert.
Eine erste Vermutung könnte sein, dass damit auch für unwirksame Medikamente eine Zulassung ermöglicht werden soll (Beta-Fehler), wenn die "unsichtbare Hand" ungleichmäßig auf die Studienarme zugunsten des eigentlich unwirksamen Medikaments Einfluß nimmt? Wäre denkbar! Allerdings ergibt sich gleichzeitig auch eine größere Wahrscheinlichkeit für das Auftreten eines Alpha-Fehler, das heißt, dass eigentlich wirksame Medikamente abgelehnt werden.

Somit muß es noch andere Gründe dafür geben, dass der "tumorspezifische Tod" nicht als Studienendziel gewählt wird.
Der "Tod aufgrund aller Ursachen" und damit auch das OS ist ein hard fact. Für den "tumorspezifische Tod" gilt dies grundsätzlich auch. Beide Studienziele unterscheiden sich aber sehr in der Qualität ihrer Erfassbarkeit. Der "tumorspezifische Tod" lässt sich leider nur soft (mit weichen Kriterien) erfassen und das gilt gerade auch für den Fall Prostatakrebs. Im Totenschein wird häufig nicht Tod durch Prostatakrebs stehen, sondern z.B. Leberversagen, Herzversagen und so weiter. Der Tod tritt ja in der Regel durch die Metastasen ein und nicht durch den Primärtumor in der Prostata. In Krebsregistern kann sehr gut der "Tod aufgrund aller Ursachen" erfasst werden, aber nicht oder nur sehr unpräzise der "prostatakrebsspezifische Tod". Deshalb gibt es auch immer wieder erhebliche Unterschiede bei den Daten, wieviele Patienten die Prostatakrebs haben auch an Prostatakrebs versterben ( Eine englische Studie kam vor kurzem über alle Risikograde hinweg auf exorbitante 50 %).
Um es kurz zu machen, bei der Einordnung der Todesursache besteht ein nicht unerheblicher Ermessensspielraum wenn keine Obduktion durchgeführt wird. Dies spricht gegen das Kriterium "prostatakrebsspezifischer Tod", insbesondere bei Medikamentenzulassungsstudien, wo eventuell Manipulationsgefahr besteht. Das OS ist dagegen ein hard fact Kriterium, das auch hart, ohne Ermessensspielraum, erfasst werden kann. Das spricht für seine Anwendung bei Zulassungsstudien.

Je weiter der Prostatakrebs fortgeschritten ist und je mehr Einfluß damit die Erkrankung auf die Lebenserwartung gewinnt um so eher kann das OS als Surrogat für das "prostatakrebsspezifische Überleben" herangezogen werden.

Wie gesagt, meine Meinung.  


Hallo Rudolf,

das würde vielen helfen, wenn wir hier Wege aufzeigen könnten, wie die bei der Hormontherapie auftretende Kastrationsresistenz hinausgeschoben oder gar vermieden werden kann. Du hättest sicher nichts dagegen wenn wir diese Erkenntnisse dann nicht nur dem IADT-Arm, sondern auch dem CADT-Arm zugute kommen lassen. Wir wollen ja nicht einseitig in das Overall Survival (OS) eingreifen.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Dies spricht gegen das Kriterium "prostatakrebsspezifischer Tod", insbesondere bei Medikamentenzulassungsstudien, wo eventuell Manipulationsgefahr besteht. Das OS ist dagegen ein hard fact Kriterium, das auch hart, ohne Ermessensspielraum, erfasst werden kann. Das spricht für seine Anwendung bei Zulassungsstudien...


Uff, da bin ich aber doch sehr erleichtert, dass sich das alles in großer Harmonie beginnt aufzulösen. Ganz sicher ist das Kriterium OS, wenn es um Therapien für frühe Stadien geht, verbesserungsbedürftig, da es einfach zu lange dauert es zu erheben. Wie ich aber oben schon geschrieben habe, sollte man sich an die Spielregeln der "Instanzen" halten, wenn man sie beeindrucken will. Ich, als bekennender Pragmatiker habe da auch keine so großen Probleme, wie Kollegen mit eher revolutionärem Ansatz.

Nun aber doch mal zu Rudolf und seiner Frage: wie verhindere ich die Anpassung der Krebszellen an das Androgen suppressive Milieu?

Ich hatte da schon einen kleinen Thread mit Dasatinib gebracht, scheint dahingehend Potential zu haben, allerdings ist auch hier die Kostensituation ein arges Hindernis.

Komplementär fällt mir Resveratrol ein. Übrigens das einzige Kraut was bei mir Wirkung hat! Weder Curcumin noch PomGranate noch GreeTea haben irgendwas bewirken können, aber Resveratrol (rel. hochdosiert - Rotwein reicht nicht). Leider kann ich nicht entscheiden ob das monokausal oder nur im Zusammenhang mit anderen Maßnahmen gesehen werden muß, somit erstmal nur ein anekdotischer Einzelfall.

----------


## RuStra

> Komplementär fällt mir Resveratrol ein. Übrigens das einzige Kraut was bei mir Wirkung hat! .


Just vorgestern habe ich auch mit 750 mg Resveratrol täglich angefangen!
In unserer Gruppe hält einer schon länger sich mit Resveratrol einigermassen über Wasser, übrigens unter wohlwollender Begleitung entsprechender schulmedizinischer Ärzte.

2 Fragen:
1. Hat jemand die Online-Schulung von Frau Dr. Hübner durchgearbeitet?
2. Am 24.11. ist wieder mal ein Patiententag des Onkologischen Forums zusammen mit der Krebshilfe - diesmal in Kiel. Dort wird auch wieder Prof. Kleeberg zur Komplementärmedizin reden, dieser Vortrag sollte ebenfalls durchgearbeitet werden.

----------


## Heinz Kurt

*Dr. med. Ludwig Manfred Jacob schrieb in seinem  Artikel Prostatakrebs: Weniger ist oft mehr:
In diesem Zusammenhang ist eine aktuelle Studie (Barger et al., 2008) erwähnenswert. Häufig wird Resveratrol für die Gesundheitswirkung des Rotweins verantwortlich gemacht. In dieser Studie wurde gezeigt, dass eine naturgemäße Polyphenol-Mischung mit einer wesentlich niedrigeren Resveratrol-Dosierung  nur 6% im Vergleich zur bekannten Studie von Baur et al. (2006)  deutlich mehr Gene (1711 Gene, 61% der untersuchten Gene) günstig beeinflusste als eine kalorienreduzierte Ernährung (187 Gene, 7%) oder Resveratrol allein (224 Gene, 8%). Mit anderen Worten: täglich 1 max. 2 Gläschen eines guten, herben Bio-Rotwein ist gesünder als eine Pille mit isoliertem Resveratrol.*

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Heinz Kurt,

als in die Pfalz emigrierter Hamburger nahm ich schon vor gut 40 Jahren Abschied vom früheren Biertrinken und entdeckte dagegen anfänglich die forztrockenen Rieslinge als bevorzugte Getränke. Das hat sich seit Bekanntwerden des PCa grundlegend geändert. Ein guter Pfälzer oder auch Elsäßer Riesling wird zum Fisch zwar nicht verschmäht, aber trockene Rotweine aus der Pfalz, Chile und Südafrika dominieren zu fast 98 Prozent beim Weinkonsum. Nun ist hier in der Pfalz ein Gläschen mit 0.2 ltr. eher verpönt. Ein Viertelche sollte es schon sein und meist jedoch handelt es sich um einen Schoppen nicht nur auf dem Bad Dürkheimer Wurstmarkt, und der mundet mit 0.5 ltr. täglich passend zur Besänftigung des Tumorwachstums doch am besten.

 Auf Dein weiteres Wohl. Gruß Harald.

*"Älter werden heißt, aufgrund veralteter Erfahrungen falsche Schlüsse auf die Gegenwart zu ziehen"
*(Kurt Guggenheim)

----------


## LowRoad

Hier Doc Strum's Kommentar zur SWOG-9346 Studie:



*[1]:* Strum, IADT vs. CADT presentation at the 2012th PCRI conference

----------


## RuStra

> Hier Doc Strum's Kommentar zur SWOG-9346 Studie:
> 
> *[1]:* Strum, IADT vs. CADT presentation at the 2012th PCRI conference


Danke für die Bereitstellung der Folien!

In der letzten Folien schlägt er vor, was zu tun wäre, ich gehe das mal durch, da ich mich sowieso wieder kümmern muss, wie ich selbst weitermache (bin ja auch eigentlich ein IADT-Praktiker ...):


1. OBTAIN baseline EXPERT pathology reviews  -  ja, hatte ich im Dez.2010 durch Prof. Bonkhoff begutachtete 4 Stanzen gemacht, jetzt, wo die Strahlentherapie
                                                                  nicht viel gebracht hat und das PSA wieder rapide ansteigt, werde ich mich erneut stanzen lassen.
                          Abgesehen von positivem COX-2 hatte / habe ich neuroendokrine Zellen - beides hat für die Therapie Konsequenzen.
                          Und dann steht da noch ein Verdacht auf intraduktales PCa im Raum: Hier das neueste Papier von Bonkhoff dazu.
Krebszellen, die im duktus=Gang/Drüsengang hängen, sind schwer oder gar nicht erreichbar, sozusagen von der üblichen Versorgung über des Gefässystem nicht mehr erfasst. Gefährlich, gefährlich, aber ich muss mich hier noch weiter einlesen.

2. Obtain other markers for Gleason Scores of 8-10  - man soll also mehr messen bei hohem Gleason. Meiner ist 4+4. CGA/NSE/CEA, das kennen wir ja, nur müssen wirs auch messen, mein CGA ist erhöht. LDH, auch hier immer mal diskutiert, Laktatdehydrogenase, mit den 5 Isoformen - mein LDH ist erhöht, spricht evtl. für Metastasierung. COX-2, bei mir im Gewebe positiv. Bcl-2 im Gewebe, wenn positiv, dann Taxotere dagegen, bei mir (bis jetzt) noch nicht gemessen. Früher wurde häufiger darauf hingewiesen, ich mache es mal wieder, hier der link auf den Artikel von Bonkhoff zu den Markern.
Und einiges mehr (wie hoch ist der D3-Spiegel ??) ...

3. Obtain baseline testosterone levels using LC/MS/MS; if available PSADT, PSAV, Urine DPD  -  für die Berechnung der PSA-Veropplungszeit haben wir ja das myprostate, dort kann man schön seine PSA-Werte eintragen, allerdings muss man sie auch vorher gemessen haben; genau wie Testosteron. DPD = Dexopyrodinoline - huch, hier passiert mir ja was seltsames: wenn dpd urintest ins google eingebe, lande ich auf einem promann-Eintrag von 2004, Beitrag von Wil de Jongh - kann man mal wieder sehen, wie lange wir auch diesen Punkt schon wissen. Werden die DPDs standardmässig bei Met-Verdacht gemessen? Nein, der Standard ist, warten bis Symptome kommen.

4. Stratify based on GS, PSA, # of bone mets, DRE status  -  also die Patienten stratifizieren, soll heissen, das individuelle Risiko ermitteln und dann eine entsprechend individuelle Therapie zusammenstellen. Mit Mets, ohne Mets, Knochen-Mets oder nur LKs? Wir haben ja aufgenommen in unseren Verständis-Fundus, dass es den oligometastasierten PCa gibt, zu unterscheiden von der voll ausgeprägten Metastasierung.

Dann weist Dr. Strum noch auf dieses hin:
ADT Treatment (Rx) Defines Sensitivity of Patients PC 2. 

und sagt, wenn die ADT2 nicht richtig wirkt, sollte was anderes gemacht werden
If PSA on ADT2 ≥ 0.05, patient should be on different Rx, e.g., Keto, Estrogen, Zytiga, MDV3100 

Und ausserdem sollen alle Zometa oder Xgeva bekommen und ein Rundum-Knochen-Supplement, ich verlinke mal das LEF-Produkt
All patients should receive either Zometa or Xgeva + comprehensive bone supplement.

Ok, die Supplementen-Schachtel ist schnell besorgt, aber für ein neues staging bei mir muss ich erstmal ein bischen was organiseren/ machen/ machen lassen.

Bis dann,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Just vorgestern habe ich auch mit 750 mg Resveratrol täglich angefangen!
> .



In einem aktuellen Papier von Prof. Andreas Gescher und Team von der Uni  Leicester in England wird berichtet, dass die Dosen Resveratrol, die nötig wären, wohl erheblich höher liegen müssten.




> One recent clinical trial in healthy volunteers provided evidence that repeated administration of resveratrol can attenuate components of the insulin-like growth factor (IGF) signalling system, which influences malignant development; circulating levels of IGF-1 and IGF-binding protein 3 were both lowered by intervention [23]. T*his effect was maximal at 2.5 g but absent at the highest dose of 5.0 g*.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Diskutanten &Interessierte,

anhand beigefügten, aktuellen Links kippt die - auch hier im Forum - sehr vertretende Meinung unserer Schulmediziner, dass die CADT der IADT überlegen sei.
Dieses wird nun klar widerlegt und der ausschließliche Faktor "Lebenszeit" sollte kritisch betrachtet werden.

http://extranet.medical-tribune.de/v...nko_06_S08.pdf

http://extranet.medical-tribune.de/v...nko_06_S19.pdf

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------

